# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Mακρια απο αγορα FIAT PUNTO

## -nikos-

ΟΛΑ ΤΑ PUNTO ΒΓΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΕΞΙς ΕΓΚΛΗΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ
=μετα απο χρηση 5-6 χρονων βγαζει βλαβη η πλακετα του moter της 
υποβοηθησης τιμονιου [και μερικες φορες η πλακετα οδηγισης του μοτερ]
με αποτελεσμα να
ΚΛΕΙΔΩΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΤΙΜΟΝΙ ΕΝ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ επισκευαζεται με 
ητε με αντικατασταση του μοτερ ητε με επισκευη της 
πλακετας του για αγνωστη διαρκεια καλης λειτουργειας,,,,,,,,

εγω προσοπικα δεν θα εβαζα οτιδηποτε μπορει να με σκοτωσει 
ουτε μετα απο 5 χρονια ουτε μετα απο 50 χρονια,,,
ολα τα punto ειναι ωρολογιακες βομβες θανατου προσοχη!!!!!!!

----------

aris285 (07-04-12), 

Devil's Advocate (07-04-12), 

Hulk (09-04-12), 

KOKAR (08-04-12), 

leosedf (07-04-12), 

patent61 (07-04-12)

----------


## picdev

τα αυτοκίνητα αυτά έχουν μόνο ηλεκτρικό μοτερ για το τιμόνι χωρίς υδραυλική υποβοήθηση με αποτέλεσμα το μοτέρ να ζορίζεται και να χαλάει, το city δεν πρέπει να το ανοίγεις γιατί το μοτερ ζορίζεται αρκετά.
Η άλλη βλάβη είναι να χαλάσουν οι αισθητήρες υπερθέρμανσης του τιμονιού με αποτέλεσμα να κλείνει το μοτέρ,
σαν ανταλλακτικό υπάρχει μόνο μαζί με το κολόνα , μιλάμε για ένα κόστος κοντά στα 1000ε

----------


## aris285

Εχει δει κανεις ιταλικο αυτοκινητο που να του δουλευουν σωστα τα ηλεκτρικα.
Εγω εχω μηχανηκους φιλους που μου εχουν διηγηθεί ιστοριες με FIAT και LANCIA και ειναι να καραφλιαζεις.

----------

jami (07-04-12), 

leosedf (07-04-12)

----------


## dim3945

και δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα έχουν τρακάρει πολλά άτομα με αυτό το αμάξι λόγο αυτού του προβλήματος.
αφού είναι ένα από τα αυτοκίνητα που αγοράζουν όλοι για επαγγελματικό  :Unsure:  :Confused1:

----------


## Phatt

Ειναι ντροπη μια βιομηχανια με το ευρος της FIAT να μην εχει δικλειδα ασφαλειας για το τιμονι.Ανεξαρτητα με της υποβοηθησεις το τιμονι θα πρεπει ΠΑΝΤΑ να εχει την κλασσικη κολωνα με τους σταυρους ωστε σε καθε περιπτωση προβληματος/αποτυχιας ολων των υδραυλικων και ηλεκτρικων υποβοηθησεων ο οδηγος να μπορει να οδηγησει το αυτοκινητο μεχρι το συνεργειο, με το παλιο καλο(και πιο σιγουρο οπως αποδεικνυεται) μηχανικο τιμονι...Εαν οντως συμβαινει αυτο και δεν υπαρχει κολωνα στο τιμονι ειναι κατι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ, απο οποια αποψη και να το δει καποιος, ακομη και τα καλυτερα ηλεκτρονικα να ειχε μεσα και να μην χαλουσαν σε 1000 χρονια, ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να μην εχεις την μηχανικη δικλειδα ασφαλειας σε ενα ηλεκτρομηχανικο συστημα.

----------

-nikos- (07-04-12)

----------


## takisegio

και η FIAT ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ;;πως αυτο το μοντελο κυκλοφορει ελευθερα στους δρομους ;;;;και ειναι δυνατον εφοσον "υποφερει" στο τιμονι να κοστιζει οσο ολη η αξια του αυτοκινητου.ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Phatt

Η FIAT μπορει να βαλει μια πετρα στο λαιμο της και να ψοφησει, δε θα μας λειψει.Ετσι κι αλλιως δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση να αγορασω FIAT η κανενα αλλο ιταλικο αυτοκινητο, μονο μουσι και θεωρια ειναι τα οχηματα τους.

----------


## turist

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι κλειδώνει ή θα κλειδώσει το τιμόνι σε όλα τα punto? Γιατί απ' ότι ξέρω ναι χάνει την υποβοήθηση του, αλλά ρε παιδιά μη λέμε και ότι θέλουμε άκου εκεί δεν έχει κολόνα τιμονιού, δεν είναι και τόσο άσχετοι για να εμπιστευτούν τα ηλεκτρονικά μόνο. 
Η Mercedes είχε βγάλει ένα πρωτότυπο αλλά δεν το έβαλε σε παραγωγή για λόγους ασφαλείας (σιγά μην είχε το punto τέτοια τεχνολογία).
Για τα toyota που κάνανε ανάκληση λόγο κολλήματος του γκαζιού (με αρκετά ατυχήματα ίσως και δυσ-) ένα τεράστιο αριθμό οχημάτων κάποια μύρια ήταν θυμάστε... δεν είδα να είστε τόσο κάθετοι. 

Υ.Γ. Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ δεν έχω Ιταλικό αυτοκίνητο.

----------


## -nikos-

> Ειναι ντροπη μια βιομηχανια με το ευρος της FIAT να μην εχει δικλειδα ασφαλειας για το τιμονι.Ανεξαρτητα με της υποβοηθησεις το τιμονι θα πρεπει ΠΑΝΤΑ να εχει την κλασσικη κολωνα με τους σταυρους ωστε σε καθε περιπτωση προβληματος/αποτυχιας ολων των υδραυλικων και ηλεκτρικων υποβοηθησεων ο οδηγος να μπορει να οδηγησει το αυτοκινητο μεχρι το συνεργειο, με το παλιο καλο(και πιο σιγουρο οπως αποδεικνυεται) μηχανικο τιμονι...Εαν οντως συμβαινει αυτο και δεν υπαρχει κολωνα στο τιμονι ειναι κατι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ, απο οποια αποψη και να το δει καποιος, ακομη και τα καλυτερα ηλεκτρονικα να ειχε μεσα και να μην χαλουσαν σε 1000 χρονια, ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να μην εχεις την μηχανικη δικλειδα ασφαλειας σε ενα ηλεκτρομηχανικο συστημα.



εχει κολονα και σταυρους αλλα συμβενει το εξης=

το σερβομοτερ που εχει τροφωδοτηται με παλμοτροφωδοτηση απο την 
πλακετα οδηγησης που με την σειρα της με εσθητιρα στο τιμονι ''δινει'' ρευμα 
αριστεροστροφα οταν στριβεις αριστερα και 
δεξιοστροφα οταν στριβεις δεξια,,
το city ειναι απλα αλλη σκαλα τροφωδοτισης.

το προβλημα που κανει ΑΠΡΟΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΤΑ ειναι 
να αντιστρεφει πολικοτητα και να δινει αριστεροστροφο ρευμα οταν στριβεις δεξια :Angry: ,
η το αντιθετο [δεξιοστροφα οταν στριβεις αριστερα]
και επειδη ειναι τοποθετημενο 
σε ατερμονα η δυναμη του ειναι μεγαλη !!!! τοση που δεν 
μπορεις με τα χερια να την νικησεις  :Sad: ,

αφερωντας το η απλα βγαζοντας τις φυσες εχεις μηχανικη χρηση του τιμονιου 

αν ζησεις για να το κανεις,,,, :Unsure:

----------

αθικτον (08-04-12)

----------


## klik

*F*ix*
I*t
*A*gain
*T*ommorow.

Δυο προβλήματα έχει: 
1)τιμόνι και 
2) (αν)εγκέφαλος.
Και μια μαμά... που δεν έχει την ευθιξία να κάνει μια ανάκληση και επισκευή σε κανένα από αυτά.

Ο εγκέφαλος είναι της ιταλικής magneti-marreli, κατασκευασμένος με τα die απ'ευθείας κολλημένα στην ψύκτρα και κολλήσεις στις "μπάλες" των διαφόρων die. Το όλο κατασκεύασμα, είναι εμβαπτισμένο σε υγρή σιλικόνη.

Τιμόνι δεν έφτασε να αλλάξω, το πούλησα αμέσως μετά την αλλαγη εγκεφάλου (ανακατασκευασμένος από τη magneti marelli 480ευρω).

Υγ. πάντως και εγώ έχω δει πολλές αναφορές ότι το τιμόνι βάραινε και ήταν δύσχρηστο (φαίνεται οι άλλοι που το τιμόνι δούλευε αυτοβούλως, θα ήταν νοσοκομείο ή ακόμα χειρότερα στα θυμαράκια)

----------


## picdev

στις οδηγίες λέει ότι αν το μοτέρ του τιμονιού βγει εκτός , οδήγηστε προσεκτικά στο συνεργείο,
δηλαδή και χωρίς μοτερ δουλεύει αλλά στρίβει δύσκολα επειδή δεν έχει υδραυλικό σύστημα.

Τι είναι το σερβομοτέρ? ηλεκτρικό μοτέρ δεν έχει? τι να το κάνει το σερβο στο τιμόνι?

----------


## turist

> Υγ. πάντως και εγώ έχω δει πολλές αναφορές ότι το τιμόνι βάραινε και ήταν δύσχρηστο (φαίνεται οι άλλοι που το τιμόνι δούλευε αυτοβούλως, θα ήταν νοσοκομείο ή ακόμα χειρότερα στα θυμαράκια)



 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## takisegio

> 



το αστειο που το ειδες;;;

----------

-nikos- (07-04-12)

----------


## jimk

ενας φιλος μου φτιαχνει τα μοτερ αλαζει τα ρελε που εχει μεσα..  εχω δει να φτιαχνει πολλα τετοια ...

----------


## -nikos-

> Τι είναι το σερβομοτέρ? ηλεκτρικό μοτέρ δεν έχει? τι να το κάνει το σερβο στο τιμόνι?




μοτερ με μειοτηρα τυπου κοχλια-ατερμονα εχει.

τα σερβο συνηθως εχουν μοτερ με γραναζωτη μειοση αλλα το αποτελεσμα ειναι σχεδον το ιδιο 
ο τυπος μειοτηρα διαφερει.

----------


## Papas00zas

Ποτέ δε τα πήγαινα τα ιταλικά αυτοκίνητα(τουλάχιστον αυτά των τελευταίων 15 χρονών). Λαίμαργα για βενζίνη-να καίνε τ'αντερα τους, και να βγάζουν ένα σωρο προβλήματα.
Ειδικά τώρα που το group της fiat έχει εξαγοράσει και την Chrysler-τον Μητσοτάκη της αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίας-(και δεν είναι αστείο, δείτε τι έγινε με όσες την πήραν), ακόμη χειρότερα. 
Ίσως, λέω ΙΣΩΣ, το μόνο καλό που έχουν είναι ότι έχουν λίγο περισσότερο μπρίο στην οδήγηση. 
 Κατα τη γνώμη μου, το καλύτερο αμάξι σε αυτή τη κατηγορία είναι το VW Golf.

----------


## ^Active^

Μιας και εχω Fiat και μου παρουσιαστικε αυτο το προβλημα που λετε να πω και εγω τα γεγονοτα. Πρωτον οταν χαλασει το μοτερ δεν κλειδωνει το τιμονι απλα ειναι σαν να οδηγεις ενα αμαξι της δεκατετιας του 60 με μηχανικο τιμονι. Δευτερον το κοστος της επισκευης του δεν ξεπερναει τα 300 ευρω σε ενα συνεργειο και τριτον
αν εισαι γνωστης της βλαβης συνηθως δεν καιγετε ουτε το μοτερ ουτε η πλακετα αλλα η φυσα της συνδεσης . Την πατησα και εγω και εδωσα τσαμπα τα 300 και τελικα ηταν μονο η φύσα. Φυσικα ειναι απαραδεκτο να συμβαινει αυτο το προβλημα σε ενα αμαξι και η μαμα εταιρια να σφυραει αμέριμνη!!

----------


## moutoulos

Οπότε για να βάζουμε τα πράγματα στην θέση τους:

*Το τιμόνι δεν κλειδώνει*, απλά χάνεται η υποβοήθησή του, και θέλει δύναμη για να στρίψει.
Δηλαδή γίνεται σαν αμάξι χωρίς υποβοήθηση τιμονιού. Σαν αυτά των πατεράδων μας δηλαδή.

Μ'άλλα λόγια *Νίκο* θεωρώ οτι είσαι λίγο υπερβολικός  :Huh: , ... στο πρώτο σου πόστ.

----------


## picdev

ναι δεν κλειδώνει το λένε και οι οδηγίες άλωστε.
Πάντως με τη φύσα έχω παρατηρίσει και εγώ οτι έχουν προβλήματα, 
συγκεκριμένα στο πίσω αριστερά φανάρι, το pin της γείωσης είχε μαυρίσει και μαζέψει με αποτέλεσμα να ανάβουν 2-3 φώτα μαζί, το το έξυσα και το ίσιωσα και τώρα είναι οκ.
Κάτι τέτοιο συμβαίνει και με τη φίσα του τιμονιού? ίσως να τραβάει παραπάνω ρεύμα απο οτι αντέχει.
Πάντως όταν βαραίνει το τιμόνι λογικά χαλάει το μοτέρ , εμένα είδη έχει βαραίνει και καμιά φορά κάνει ένα θόρυβο όταν ζορίζεται

----------


## Phatt

> *Εαν οντως συμβαινει αυτο* και δεν υπαρχει κολωνα στο τιμονι ειναι κατι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ



Εαν και εγραψα το παραπανω στο πρωτο μου post, συνεχιζω λεγοντας οτι ειναι κριμα να βασιζομαστε σε παραπληροφορηση και παιρνω το μεριδιο ευθυνης που μου αναλογει.

----------


## spiroscfu

> το προβλημα που κανει ΑΠΡΟΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΤΑ ειναι 
> να αντιστρεφει πολικοτητα και να δινει αριστεροστροφο ρευμα οταν στριβεις δεξια,
> η το αντιθετο [δεξιοστροφα οταν στριβεις αριστερα]



Νίκο αν έχει servo αυτό οδηγείται με παλμούς (μάλλον από την ecu), δύσκολο η τουλάχιστον ακραίο μου ακούγεται.

Κατά τα άλλα όμως αν χαλάσει η ηλεκτρική υποβοήθηση τότε (ένας γέρος πχ.) μπορεί να νομίσει πως χάθηκε ο έλεγχος με τα ανάλογα συμπτώματα εν όψη πανικού, πάντως από ότι ξέρω το βγάζουν και οι bmw ή mercentes αυτό το πρόβλημα με κόστος γύρω στο 700αρικό.

----------


## stafidas

Προσωπικά εγώ δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ για τέτοια περίπτωση στα τόσα punto που έχουν κυκλοφορήσει (και κυκλοφορούν ακόμα) τόσα χρόνια. Δεν αναφέρεις συγκεκριμένη χρονιά (παρτίδα)... μιλας για ΟΛΑ τα punto... (φαντάζομαι από την πρώτη μέρα παραγωγής που ξεκίνησε σαν μοντέλο).
Αλλά επειδή έχω ένα panda με κουμπάκι CITY (θεωρώ πως η τεχνολογία είναι ίδια με του punto), με ενδιαφέρει άμεσα το θέμα οπότε θα παρακαλέσω τον Νίκο που ξεκίνησε το post αυτό να μου δώσει κάποια links ή κάποια στοιχεία περισσότερα σχετικά με το που βρήκε τις πληροφορίες και πόσο εγκυρες είναι. Είναι σοβαρό θέμα και θα ήθελα να το ελέγξω γιατί αν τελικά ισχύει κάτι τετοιο, δεν θα ήθελα να παίζω τη ζωή μου κορώνα γράμματα κάθε φορά που μπαίνω στο αμάξι.

----------


## cycler

Πάντως ενημερωτικά, servo δεν είναι μόνο αυτό servo-eurgle-5kgr-b.gif.

Σερβοκινητήρας είναι κάθε κινητήρας που είναι μέρος ενός σερβομηχανισμού.
Δηλαδή ενός συστήματος ελέγχου θέσης ή ταχύτητας μέσω αισθητήρων και ανάδρασης.
Δεν ενδιαφέρει ο τύπος του κινητήρα, μπορεί να είναι stepper ή όχι, να οδηγείται από παλμούς ή από αναλογική τάση, ακόμα μπορεί να έχει μειωτήρα ή όχι. Αυτά δεν είναι απαραίτητα στοιχεία για να χαρακτηριστεί κάποιος κινητήρας, σερβοκινητήρας.

----------


## -nikos-

> Οπότε για να βάζουμε τα πράγματα στην θέση τους:
> 
> *Το τιμόνι δεν κλειδώνει*, απλά χάνεται η υποβοήθησή του, και θέλει δύναμη για να στρίψει.
> Δηλαδή γίνεται σαν αμάξι χωρίς υποβοήθηση τιμονιού. Σαν αυτά των πατεράδων μας δηλαδή.
> 
> Μ'άλλα λόγια *Νίκο* θεωρώ οτι είσαι λίγο υπερβολικός , ... στο πρώτο σου πόστ.




χωρις υποβοηθηση ''σαν αυτα των πατεραδων μας'' ειναι τωρα που εχω αφερεσει 
το μοτερ 
και οταν λεμε κλειδωνει ενοουμε κλειδωνει εντελως.

σας ευχομαι να μην σας τυχει 
και επειδη εψαχνα να βρω που βρισκεται για να το αφερεσω εντελως 
επεσα σε αλλα φορουμ ''αυτοκινητου'' και ειδα οτι δεν ειναι κατι μεμονομενο.

*Καντε μια τυχαια αναζητιση με λεξεις-κλειδια [τιμονι fiat-punto υποβοηθιση τιμονιου-κλειδωμα εν κινηση]
*και θα διαβασετε και αλλες ''εμπειριες''

δεν ειμαι καθολου υπερβολικος και σας ευχομαι ξανα να μην σας τυχει.


να προσθεσω οτι τα επισκευασμενα [φθηνοτερα] δεν δινουν 
καμια εγγυηση 
και η αντιπροσοποια σου ζητα να αλαξεις και το μοτερ και την οδυγηση του 
για να ειναι σιγουροι οτι θα κρατισει αλλα 5-6 χρονια.
οπως ειπα και στο αρχικο μηνυμα 
και μετα απο 50 χρονια να χαλασει παλι δεν παιζω με την ζωη μου 
[ποσο μαλον στα 5 χρονια]

----------


## -nikos-

> Νίκο αν έχει servo αυτό οδηγείται με παλμούς (μάλλον από την ecu), δύσκολο η τουλάχιστον ακραίο μου ακούγεται.
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα όμως αν χαλάσει η ηλεκτρική υποβοήθηση τότε (ένας γέρος πχ.) μπορεί να νομίσει πως χάθηκε ο έλεγχος με τα ανάλογα συμπτώματα εν όψη πανικού, πάντως από ότι ξέρω το βγάζουν και οι bmw ή mercentes αυτό το πρόβλημα με κόστος γύρω στο 700αρικό.




φιλε Σπυρο 
η πλακα ειναι οτι αν το σβυσεις και το ξανααναψεις δουλευει κανονικα για καναδυο μερες.
πριν το βαλω χερι κλειδωσε 4 φορες σε 6 μερες [ευτιχως με μικρη ταχυτητα]

σκεψου να σου κλειδωσει στην εθνικη με 140-150 χιλιομετρα και να πρεπει να 
το σβυσεις και να το ξανααναψεις !!!!!

η φαση ειναι οτι νωμισα οτι ειχε χαλασει η κλειδαρια και την εβγαλα και εκοψα το 
γλωσιδι που κλειδωνει το τιμονι  :Bored: φανταζεσε 
φυσικα την εκπληξη μου οταν ξανακλειδοσε !!!!

----------


## firewalker

Αναφορά/μήνυση/καταγγελία/ενημέρωση προς την επίσημη  Fiat έγινε; Το "κλείδωμα τιμονιού" δεν είναι κάτι που λες "οκ, χάλασε το έφτιαξα".

----------


## -nikos-

> Αναφορά/μήνυση/καταγγελία/ενημέρωση προς την επίσημη Fiat έγινε; Το "κλείδωμα τιμονιού" δεν είναι κάτι που λες "οκ, χάλασε το έφτιαξα".



αναφορα-ενημερωση εγινε [μου ειπαν οτι ειναι συνηθεις βλαβη+ οτι ελιξε η εγγυηση]
μηνυση/καταγγελια δεν εγινε 
[θα πρεπει φανταζωμαι οτι πρεπει να γινει στην εταιρια,,,και οχι στην αντιπροσοπηα]

γιαυτο και το θεμα λεγεται ''μακρια απο αγωρα FIAT-PUNTO''
αλλιως θα λεγωνταν ''ψαχνω ομοιοπαθεις για μηνυση κατα της FIAT''

----------


## firewalker

Αυτό που σου είπαν "δεν υπάρχει". Ξεκινάς άμεσα με συνήγορο του πολίτη/ινστιτούτο καταναλωτών και μετά email στην μαμά εταιρία με τις κινήσεις σου για το θέμα.

----------


## takisegio

> αναφορα-ενημερωση εγινε [μου ειπαν οτι ειναι συνηθεις βλαβη+ οτι ελιξε η εγγυηση]
> μηνυση/καταγγελια δεν εγινε 
> [θα πρεπει φανταζωμαι οτι πρεπει να γινει στην εταιρια,,,και οχι στην αντιπροσοπηα]
> 
> γιαυτο και το θεμα λεγεται ''μακρια απο αγωρα FIAT-PUNTO''
> αλλιως θα λεγωνταν ''ψαχνω ομοιοπαθεις για μηνυση κατα της FIAT''



Νικο εχεις δικιο-ρωτησα το φιλο μου μηχανικο στη Fiat εδω και το επιβεβαιωσε το προβλημα που οφειλεται στο σερβο ή  στη πλακετα ή στη φισα.οι Ιταλοι το γνωριζουν αλλα δεν τους ενδιαφερει.ο ΘΕΟΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΤΟΥ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΣΕΙ!!!!!!!

----------

-nikos- (07-04-12)

----------


## veteran

Γεια χαρα σε ολους τους φιλους εδω στο φορουμ. Θα ηθελα να σας παρακαλεσω να ειμαστε λιγο πιο προσεκτικοι οταν κατηγορουμε κατι και για οποιονδηποτε λογο αν δεν το εχουμε ψαξει το θεμα εκτενως . Επειδη τυχαινει να επισκευαζω ηλεκτρονικα μερη σε ιταλικα αυτοκινητα και να εχω την σχετικη εμπειρια σας παραθετω τα εξης :

1) Οταν μπλοκαρει η ηλεκτρικη υποβοηθηση στο Fiat Punto το τιμονι συνεχιζει να λειτουργει ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ χωρις να μπλοκαρει η        να κολλαει οπως εχουν γραψει καποιοι φιλοι . Ειναι φυσικα πιο βαρυ , σαν ενα συμβατικο τιμονι. 
Με λιγα λογια δεν κλειδωνει

2) Το θεμα ειναι καθαρα ηλεκτρονικο και επισκευασιμο .

3) Να ειστε σιγουροι οτι καθε αυτοκινητοβιομηχανια δεν ειναι τοσο ανοητοι να παραβλεψουν κατι τετοιο .

4) Οδηγω Fiat Punto μοντελο '05 16V 1245cc . To city δεν το εχω σβησει ποτε μα ποτε .

5) Μετα τα 30 η 40 χιλιομετρα την ωρα το city βγαινει εκτος. 

Ολα αυτα τα αναφερω εντελως φιλικα και χωρις να εχω κανενα συμφερον .

Με εκτιμηση Γιωργος

----------

^Active^ (08-04-12)

----------


## -nikos-

> .
>      4   6  [   ]
> 
>        140-150      
>       !!!!!
> 
> 
>  
>       !!!!





       2004,,,,,,,
   ,,,
        -    
140  


    [   ..]

    ?? :Wink:

----------


## moutoulos

> -      Fiat                 .       .          !!!!!!!



      ,    FIAT     ...





> .                          .                    :
> 
> 1)       Fiat Punto                         .     ,    . 
> 
> 2)        .
> 3)               .
> 4)  Fiat Punto  '05 16V 1245cc . To city        .
> 5)   30  40     city  . 
>             .



     ""  ,   (   ).


 ...,       ...
:




> *     -
>  [ fiat-punto  -  ]
> *     ''''
>            .



 ...    /,     ,     ,    . 
  ,   .  .

     ,   ...

 ""  ,  mail  FIAT      ?.    
 FIAT   .    ,    .

----------


## antonis_p

;      1989      !!!     UNO  STARLET !!!

----------


## veteran

> punto?  '       ,              ,           . 
>  Mercedes              (    punto  ).
>   toyota        (     -)        ...      . 
> 
> ..        .



 100 % .        ,       Fiat    OPEL .    !!!!!            !!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## veteran

.        ..     ..  
    ..

   ,      .         .              !!!!!!!!

----------


## takisegio

-    !!!!           .    ...  .......    .....!!!!

----------


## veteran

> (    15 ).   -  ' ,      .
> 
>    .
> 
> ,  ,             . 
>     ,          VW Golf.



.     ,          .      ,   .      .    .
        .

----------


## veteran

( moutoulos) 
          ,            .         .

----------


## veteran

> .
>           FIAT  LANCIA    .



         .
           .            .   15    .      .       2005       .             1    .        .   off-road  high speed drifting .  '  .  0.

----------


## Papas00zas

@veteran 
 ,    ,   :   -  punto-   .   11  100     1,4;      turbo ,      '  ; 

  golf     -     ,    -    -        .      . 
-         <<>> 3.

----------


## αθικτον

Καλημερα φιλε νικο. Σ'ευχαριστω που μας ειδοποιησες.

Εκανες το σωστο. Το "νετ" ειναι απλωμενο παγκοσμια.  Δεν μπορουν να κρυφτουν.  Με τετοιες αναφορες θα αναγκαστουν να διορθωθουν.

"Ρunto" 2002 ειχε ενας φιλος μηχανικος δεν εκαιγε,ηταν πολυ οικονομικο. 

Εγω ειδα κατι αλλο που με παραξενεψε.

Μια μερα στο μαγαζι του πατερα του,ειδα μια πεταλιερα εξ ολοκληρου απο πλαστικο.

Του λεω: Τι ειν'αυτο; Παιχνιδι;

Μου λεει:οχι,η πεταλιερα του "Ρunto" ειναι!

Το'βλεπα και δεν το πιστευα,ολοκληρη φτιαγμενη απο πλαστικο.

Αν "πλακωθει" κανεις στα φρενα και σπασει η βαση που κραταει το πεταλι,τι θα γινει;

Η Παναγια μας,να βαλει το χερι της.

φιλικα και καλο πασχα,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------


## spiroscfu

> να οδηγείται από παλμούς ή από αναλογική τάση



Θόδωρε μιας και μιλάμε για αυτοκίνητα νομίζω πως μια υποτυπώδες προστασία θα συνιστούσε παλμούς. 





> φανταζεσε φυσικα την εκπληξη μου οταν ξανακλειδοσε !!!!



Νίκο αν είσαι τόσο σίγουρος όσο γράφεις εγώ στην θέση σου θα τους κυνηγούσα!

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Αν "πλακωθει" κανεις στα φρενα και σπασει η βαση που κραταει το πεταλι,τι θα γινει;



να τι γίνεται

----------


## moutoulos

> Επιτρέπεται κατανάλωση 11λίτρα στα 100 χιλιόμετρα από ένα μοτέρ 1,4; 
> Και ειδικά όταν είναι η turbo έκδοση,που τώρα αυτά καίνε πιο λίγο απ'ότι τα ατμοσφαιρικά;



 :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink: 

Ποιός σου το είπε αυτό ?. Turbo έκδοση καεί λιγότερο ?. Δυο αυτοκίνητα ίδιος (σχετικά) κινητήρας 
ένας ατμοσφαιρικός, ο άλλος υπερτροφοδοτούμενος, και θα καέι λιγότερο ο turbo?. Μην ξεχάσουμε 
αυτά που ξέρουμε ...

Αν και η κατανάλωση είναι σχετική. Μπορεί εσύ για την ίδια διαδρομή να θες πχ 10 λίτρα, ενω εγώ 
για την ίδια να θέλω (και λέει να είμαι άχρηστος) 14 λίτρα. Και δεν μιλάω για να πηγαίνω γκαζωτός. 
Μπορείς να κάψεις πολλά περισσότερα, και να φτάσεις και αργότερα ...

 Έχει πάρα πολύ σημασία το στυλ οδήγησης. Αλλά αυτό με το turbo δεν ισχύει.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Παρεμπιπτόντως το καλύτερο Punto είναι αυτό. Επίσης το μοτερ που φοράει θεωρείται ο καλύτερος 
μικρός Diesel κινητήρας. Είναι ο ίδιος, που φοράει και το astra 1.3 Diesel.

----------

SRF (08-04-12)

----------


## KOKAR

το πρόβλημα αυτό το εχει ο πεθερός μου, βέβαια τα 1000 ευρώ δεν τα εχει για να τα δώσει ξανά ( τα έχει δώσει ήδη μια φορά) αλλά το τιμόνι *ΔΕΝ* κλειδώνει , απλά όταν σταματήσει η υποβοήθηση
τότε το τιμόνι *"βαραίνει"* πολυ και οπως εισαι χαλαρός σου δίνει την εντύπωση οτι έχει κλειδώσει
φυσικά και ειναι απαράδεκτο απο τιν FIAT να μην εχει δικλείδα ασφαλείας....

----------


## moutoulos

> ... οπως εισαι χαλαρός σου δίνει την εντύπωση οτι έχει κλειδώσει



Καλημέρα φίλε ...
Όλο αυτό που συζητάμε ... σε 10 λέξεις  :Thumbup1: .

----------


## radiomario

* φιλος αδελφικος αριστος μηχανικος - ανοιξε πριν 17 χρονια συνεργειο με ειδικευση σε japan car [toyota-suzuki-nissan] βαραγε μυγες δεν ειχε δουλεια  λογω μη βλαβων των ανωτερω μαρκων , μετα 4 χρονια  εκανε ειδικευση σε ιταλικα [ fiat-lancia] γαλλικα [renault-citroen-peugeot]  δεν προλαβαινει να ξεκουραστει εχει συνεχεια δουλεια  λογω συνεχων προβληματων-ζημιων , των ανωτερω μαρκων , εγω μεχρι σημερα αγορασα μονο toyota-suzuki ποτε δεν ειχα το παραμικρο  προβλημα - μονο τα φυσιολογικα λαδια-φιλτρα-φρενα κλπ . να παω ευρωπη ουτε για αστειο .οποιος πονηρος πει δεν στριβουν -δεν φρεναρουν-δεν εχουν  καλες αναρτησεις -ας οδηγησει ενα toyota auris κ  τα ξαναλεμε .....* :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Devil's Advocate

> * οποιος πονηρος πει δεν στριβουν -δεν φρεναρουν-δεν εχουν  καλες αναρτησεις -ας οδηγησει ενα toyota auris κ  τα ξαναλεμε .....*




Φημολογείται ότι απο τότε που οι Ιάπωνες άρχισαν  την συμπαραγωγή με  Ευρωπαικές αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες  και  παράγουν τα προιόντα τους στην Ευρώπη 
τα αυτοκίνητα τους το κάνουν πλέον  *και * αυτό ...

----------


## turist

> να τι γίνεται



Όχι άλλο κάρβουνο ρε παιδιά, μην πιστεύουμε ότι γράφει η κάθε πληρωμένη φυλλάδα. 
Και όταν λέει «έχασε» δεν εννοεί έσπασε.

----------


## picdev

να πούμε και κάτι ουσιαστικό,
στο δικό μου πουντο το τιμόνι όσο πάει και βαραίνει, που σημαίνει οτι το μοτερ όσο πάει χαλάει,
μπορεί να επισκευαστεί? πρέπει να πάω σε κάποιον που φτιάχνει μοτερ? πόσο θα κοστίσει?
μετα την επισκευή θα κρατήσει?

----------


## Phatt

Κατ'αρχας, χωρις να θελω να μειωσω καποιον, γραφω αυτα μονο και μονο για να ενημερωσω πανω σε αυτα που μολις διαβασα, διοτι πραγματικα *γνωριζω απο αυτοκινητα,* χωρις να θελω να βγαλω καποιον ασχετο.Αυτα που θα πω δεν σηκωνουν αμφισβητηση και οποιος το ψαξει αρκετα θα το ανακαλυψει και μονος του.

@αθικτον: Αγαπητε, πολλες πεταλιερες σε συγχρονα αυτοκινητα ειναι πλαστικες.Ο λογος ειναι απλος, σε ενα τρακαρισμα σπαζουν και δεν σου κανουν τα ποδια σμπαραλια τοσο ευκολα.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι χαλανε ευκολοτερα απο τις μεταλλικες, γιατι σπαζουν, αλλα επειδη εχω δει μερικες, ειναι πολυ δυσκολο εως απιθανο να σπασει η πεταλιερα του φρενου και εξηγω αμεσως το γιατι.Η πεταλιερα του φρενου(και πολλες φορες και του συμπλεκτη) μεταφερει την κινηση στο συστημα μεσω υδραυλικης πιεσης.Πισω ακριβως απο το πενταλ υπαρχει το εμβολακι του σερβοφρενου που με την σειρα του πιεζει το εμβολακι της αντλιας φρενων.Επειδη η κινηση μεταφερεται απο ενα χοντρο και φαρδυ πλαστικο κομματι που ειναι ουσιαστικα η πισω μερια του πενταλ δεν υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να σπασει, με κανονικη καθημερινη χρηση.Συνηθως σπασιματα γινονται στο πενταλ του γκαζιου, στο σημειο που η ντιζα του γκαζιου θηλυκωνει και ασφαλιζει.Εκεινο το σημειο ειναι λεπτο πλαστικο, και εχει συμβει πολλες φορες να σπασει πεταλιερα εκει.Αυτο δεν σημαινει βεβαια οτι ειναι κατι καλο, σε σπανιες περιπτωσεις και η απωλεια του γκαζιου μπορει να προκαλεσει ατυχημα, ομως οπως καταλαβενετε δεν ειναι κατι τοσο τραγικο οσο η απωλεια του φρενου.

@panos_panopoulos: Αγαπητε Παναγιωτη, ειναι κριμα να αποπροσανατολιζουμε τους φιλους με λαθος πληροφοριες.Το συμβαν που αναφερεται στο link που εδωσες δεν εχει καμια απολυτως σχεση με την πεταλιερα και οποια βλαβη της.Το προβλημα που αναφερεται στο link συμβαινει απο τους εξης λογους: Οταν καταπονειται ενα συστημα φρενων, ανεβαζει μεγαλη θερμοκρασια στα σημεια τριβης, που ειναι ο δισκος και το τακακι.Μεσω του τακακιου η θερμοτητα μεταφερεται στα υγρα φρενων και απο εκει σε ολο το συστημα φρενων.Τα υγρα φρενων βραζουν απο την υψηλη θερμοκρασια και δημιουργουνται φυσαλιδες.Τοτε τα υγρα χανουν την ιδιοτητα του ασυμπιεστου και καθως παταμε φρενο αφ'ενος δεν εχουμε αντισταση στο πενταλ και μας δινει την αισθηση οτι παταμε σε σφουγγαρι και αφ'ετερου δεν εχουμε φρενο, αφου η πιεση που ασκουμε βρισκει τον ευκολο δρομο της συμπιεσης των φυσαλιδων εναντι της πιεσης των τακακιων.Συναμα συμβαινουν και αλλα πραγματα.Απο την υψηλη θερμοκρασια τα τακακια τεινουν να μην λειτουργουν σωστα καθως μειωνεται ο συντελεστης τριβης τους, οποτε δε πα να πατας...περα βρεχει.Επισης, τα σωλινακια των φρενων στο κομματι απο την δαγκανα μεχρι το σασι, που ειναι απο λαστιχο ενισχυμενο με νημα(στο υπολοιπο κυκλωμα ειναι μεταλλικα), διογκωνονται σε καθε πατημα τεντωνοντας την ενισχυση τους.Με την υψηλη θερμοκρασια αυτα ολα καταπονουνται και αυξανονται οι ανοχες τους, αρα εχεις χασιμο πιεσης και απο εκει.Σαν να μην εφταναν ολα αυτα, η αντλια φρενων αλλα και το συστημα ABS εχουν μεσα τους λαστιχακια με τα οποια ειναι επενδεδυμενα τα εμβολακια τους που ασκουν την πιεση στο συστημα οταν παταμε φρενο η οταν ενεργοποιειται το ABS.Απο υψηλη θερμοκρασια και αυτα μπορει να αποτυχουν, καθως και να υποστουν μονιμη βλαβη.Καμια σχεση λοιπον με πεταλιερα.

@moutoulos: Γρηγορη, ολοι οι συγχρονοι κινητηρες με turbo καταναλωνουν πολυ λιγοτερο καυσιμο απο αυτο που θα καταναλωνε ενας ατμοσφαιρικος κινητηρας για να αποδωσει το ιδιο.Με σωστη ρυθμιση ειναι κατι που γινεται.Επισης το μυστικο κατα τη γνωμη μου σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις δεν ειναι τοσο η ιπποδυναμη, οσο η ροπη στρεψης.

----------

kaptenlouna (08-04-12), 

p.gabr (08-04-12), 

panos_panopoulos (08-04-12), 

Papas00zas (09-04-12)

----------


## sotron1

Σωστός. Διαβασμένος , με στοιχεία.    :Thumbup:

----------


## spiroscfu

Επειδή είμαι τουρμπάτος αυτό είναι μύθος κατά κάποιο τρόπο, 
τι εννοώ για να κάψει λιγότερο πρέπει να το δουλεύεις σε πολύ χαμηλές στροφές με μεγάλη ταχύτητα και με σταθερό γκάζι (για να εκμεταλλευτείς την ροπή του), αλλά αν κινείσαι μέσα σε πόλη είναι άστα να πάνε.

Φυσικά δεν μιλάω καν για όταν βιάζεσαι και το πατήσεις (ή θέλεις να ξεκ@βλ@σεις λίγο), πχ. το δικό μου 1.8tsi πειραγμένο στα 243hp (τώρα το έχω χαμηλώσει στα 220hp με το sps-select), μπορούσε να κάψει και 15€ 100αράς για 35km τα περισσότερα από αυτά σε ευθεία.


Παιδιά τα άλογα θέλουν φαεί *αλλά* με ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ συντηρητική οδήγηση μπορεί να μου κάψει και 8lt/100km, σε αντίθετή περίπτωση έχω δει και 17-18lt/100km.

----------

SRF (08-04-12)

----------


## sotron1

Τώρα, να το τραβήξω λίγο το θέμα. Έχω ένα Punto 1 έτους ολοκαίνουργιο, εδώ και σχεδόν 5 μήνες είναι στο service, σε λίγο θα γίνει 1 χρόνο εγώ, 1 στο service, οι άνθρωποι μου έχουν δώσει ένα δικό τους οπότε κάνω την δουλειά μου.

Το πρόβλημα είναι. Όταν βάζεις βενζίνη δεν μηδενίζουν οι ενδείξεις με το υπόλοιπο, σε χιλιόμετρα. Δηλαδή εάν έχεις π.χ υπόλοιπο 50 χιλιόμετρα, μέχρι να αδειάσει το ρεζερβουάρ και βάλεις βενζίνη, αυτό μένει στα 50 χιλιόμετρα και δεν επανέρχεται στις κανονικές ενδείξεις. Εάν αφαιρέσεις την μπαταρία για λίγο, τότε όλα γίνονται φυσιολογικά. 

Δεν μπορούν να το φτιάξουν, ούτε από τα κεντρικά, εδώ στην Αθήνα , που το κοίταξαν το πρόβλημα. Τώρα περιμένουν απάντηση από Ιταλία.

Λέω εγώ, γιατί δεν αλλάζεται τον εγκέφαλο και να τελειώσουμε, μου είπαν ότι το έχουν το πρόβλημα όλα, ρωτάω γιατί δεν βλέπω και άλλα στο service, μου απαντούν ότι οι άλλοι δεν το έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι. Το αυτοκίνητο αυτό είναι το πιο φτηνό, μόνο τα βασικά, δηλαδή, μηχανή, σασί, εγκέφαλος και σαλόνι, τίποτα super αυτοματισμοί, δηλαδή ένας κουβάς με ρόδες.

 Φαντάσου ότι δεν μπορούν να φτιάξουν αυτό το μικρό προβληματάκι, που απ ότι αντιλαμβάνομαι είναι θέμα μνήμης, τότε φανταστείτε σοβαρότερα προβλήματα.

----------


## picdev

φίλε μου αυτό είναι ένα απλό update στο εγκέφαλο, προφανώς δεν παίρνει τη νέα μέτρηση του ρεζερβουάρ ,
για κάποιο λόγο δεν ανανεώνεται , ένα λάθος στο πρόγραμμα είναι

----------


## sotron1

Φίλε μου, αυτό το ξέρω, γιατί δουλεύω,  με τους microcontroller PIC. Αυτοί δεν κάνουν τίποτα, δεν πιστεύω ότι δεν ξέρουν. Αλλά θα πρέπει να επιστραφούν όλα τα αυτοκίνητα πίσω.

----------


## sotron1

> φίλε μου αυτό είναι ένα απλό update στο εγκέφαλο, προφανώς δεν παίρνει τη νέα μέτρηση του ρεζερβουάρ ,
> για κάποιο λόγο δεν ανανεώνεται , ένα λάθος στο πρόγραμμα είναι



Φίλε μου, αυτό το ξέρω, γιατί δουλεύω,  με τους microcontroller PIC. Αυτοί δεν κάνουν τίποτα, δεν πιστεύω ότι δεν ξέρουν. Αλλά θα πρέπει να επιστραφούν όλα τα αυτοκίνητα πίσω. 

Καταλαβαίνεις το κόστος σε αυτό και τις ανακοινώσεις στα περιοδικά – τύπο.

----------


## sotron1

Αυτοκίνητα που έχουν περάσει από την ζωή μου.

NISSAN SUNNY
YOGO
LANCIA Y
HYUNDAI LANDRA
NISSAN PRIMERA
TOYTA RAV.

Κανένα πρόβλημα, αφού σκεφτόμουν ότι θα πεινάσουν τα συνεργεία.

Μέχρι που ήρθε το FIAT, και λέω στον εαυτό μου, ότι το κάνουν επίτηδες αυτό με τα προβλήματα, για να έχουν συνέχει δουλειά.

----------


## Phatt

To sunny 91-93 ειναι απο τα πιο τιμια αυτοκινητα που εχω συναντησει και απο τα καλυτερα που εχει βγαλει η nissan γενικως.Ομοιως και το almera(οχι το primera).Αυτην την στιγμη κυκλοφορω με ενα παλιο astra F 1.4 οχταβαλβιδο 1992, ισως το τελευταιο αθανατο αυτοκινητο της opel.

Αν θα αγοραζα σημερα αυτοκινητο για καθημερινη χρηση θα ηταν ΚΙΑ, ειναι παρα πολυ τιμια.

----------


## vasilllis

> Επειδή είμαι τουρμπάτος αυτό είναι μύθος κατά κάποιο τρόπο, 
> τι εννοώ για να κάψει λιγότερο πρέπει να το δουλεύεις σε πολύ χαμηλές στροφές με μεγάλη ταχύτητα και με σταθερό γκάζι (για να εκμεταλλευτείς την ροπή του), αλλά αν κινείσαι μέσα σε πόλη είναι άστα να πάνε.
> 
> Φυσικά δεν μιλάω καν για όταν βιάζεσαι και το πατήσεις (ή θέλεις να ξεκ@βλ@σεις λίγο), πχ. το δικό μου 1.8tsi πειραγμένο στα 243hp (τώρα το έχω χαμηλώσει στα 220hp με το sps-select), μπορούσε να κάψει και 15€ 100αράς για 35km τα περισσότερα από αυτά σε ευθεία.
> 
> 
> Παιδιά τα άλογα θέλουν φαεί *αλλά* με ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ συντηρητική οδήγηση μπορεί να μου κάψει και 8lt/100km, σε αντίθετή περίπτωση έχω δει και 17-18lt/100km.



Συγκεκριμενα επειδη εχω και εγω tsi ειναι ο πιο οικονομικος κινητηρας σε σχεση Ιπποδυναμη/καταναλωση.
Εννοειτε οτι για να σκαβεις τον δρομο με 240 αλογα θα καις και βενζινη αλλα ειναι και το μοναδικο που θα σου κανει και την οικονομια οταν πας χαλαρα.
εχω το 1.4 με προγραμμα κοντα στα 200 αλογα.σε πολη μου βγαζει και 7lt/100km.αλλα και 13/100.

ειχες ποτε ενα διλιτρο?να βγαζει 160-170 αλογα να δεις τι καιει?
ΟΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΥΘΟΣ.

----------


## spiroscfu

Νομίζω πως η ιπποδύναμη είναι αποτέλεσμα το στροφών του κινητήρα η ροπή έχει να κάνει με τον υπερσυμπιεστή (λίγες στροφές πολύ δύναμη).





> ΟΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΥΘΟΣ.



Ανάλογα την οδηγική σου ικανότητα, σε λίγες στροφές θα έχεις σαφώς περισσότερη δύναμη που συνεπάγεται φαεί.


Υγ.
Πάντως τα tsi σχετικά με τα κυβικά τους και την ιπποδύναμη που βγάζουν είναι από τα οικονομικότερα!

----------


## veteran

Το 99% απο τα αυτοκινητα που κυκλοφορουν ειναι με πλαστικα πεταλια.
Μα τι λεμε τωρα , εδω η γερμανικη αυτοκινητοβιομηχανια εχει πλαστικους θερμοστατες νερου.. θα τρελαθουμε τελειως..

----------


## patent61

> Αυτοκίνητα που έχουν περάσει από την ζωή μου.
> 
> NISSAN SUNNY
> YOGO
> LANCIA Y
> HYUNDAI LANDRA
> NISSAN PRIMERA
> TOYTA RAV.
> FIAT



Τι στο καλό, μάντρα αυτοκινήτων έχεις; :Tongue2:

----------


## geronimo

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα....να πω ότι έχω ένα fiat doblo multijet diesel επαγγελματικό 1,9 l, 105 hp, από το 2006, 120 χιλ χλμ, και μέχρι τώρα τουλάχιστον δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα.Το παράπονο μου στα servis του στο συνεργείο ακριβό.
Όσο για το τιμόνι που λέει ο φίλος, δεν νομίζω ότι κλειδώνει το τιμόνι απλα δουλεύει μηχανικα.
Για τα παλιότερα μοντέλα θα συμφωνήσω οτί είχαν πρόβλημα τα ηλεκτρικά τους, αλλά οχι και τα σημερινά.

----------


## -nikos-

καλη σας τυχη ,,,,,,
εγω αν η επισκευη του μοτερ-πλακετας τιμονιου θα ηταν εγγυημενη 
φυσικα και θα το επισκευαζα,,μονο 80 ευρο μου ζητισαν για το μοτερ 
και 250 για την πλακετα,,,αλωστε εχω 3 αυτοκινητα που τα συντηρω κανονικα [οτι σημενει αυτο ]
μαλιστα απο τρακαρισμενο βρηκα ολο το πακετο [μαζι με το τιμονι] 200 ευρο,,

ουσιαστικα ειναι 4-5 ΓΕΜΙΣΜΑΤΑ ΒΕΝΖΙΝΗΣ Η ΧΡΗΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΖΗΜΙΑ

Ουτε υποστηριξα οτι δεν ειναι επισκευασιμο 
Αυτο που υποστιριζω ειναι οτι δεν ειναι ΕΜΠΙΣΤΕΨΙΜΟ !!!
Και επιδη 
δεν ειναι τα χρηματα το θεμα [για μενα τουλαχιστον] αλλα η ζωη [δικη μου +οικογενειας μου]
Επελεξα να το οδηγω ''κανοντας μπρατσα'' [καθαρα μηχανικα] 
αφερωντας το δολοφονικο εξαρτημα.

Εσεις που νομιζετε οτι ειμαι υπερβολικος νομιζετε επισης οτι 
οταν ''χαλαει'' το μοτερ οτι βγενει εκτος λειτουργειας αφηνωντας το τιμονι να δουλεψει 
μηχανικα [οπως γινεται σε αλλες μαρκες αυτοκινητων],,,
αν  συνεβενε αυτο  θα επελεγα την επισκευη του
αλλα δεν ,,,,
και παλι καλη τυχη σας ευχομαι [και να μην σας τυχει :Wink: ]
δεν εχω να προσθεσω τιποτα αλλο στο θεμα.
ευχαριστω.

----------


## picdev

εσένα σου χάλασε η πλακέτα ή το μοτέρ?
γιατί δεν τα επισκευάζεις? από οτι έχω διαβάσει θέλουν αλλαγή οι αισθητήρες του μοτέρ,

----------


## -nikos-

> εσένα σου χάλασε η πλακέτα ή το μοτέρ?
> γιατί δεν τα επισκευάζεις? από οτι έχω διαβάσει θέλουν αλλαγή οι αισθητήρες του μοτέρ,




αν οταν χαλουσε [πλακετα-μοτερ-αισθητηρες] 
εβγενε εκτος λειτουργειας το μοτερ και ειχα μηχανικη κινηση θα το επισκευαζα
το εξιγησα στο #66

ολα τα πραγματα χαλανε καποια στιγμη και θελουν επισκευη 
ομως δεν απειλουν την ζωη σου ολα την στιγμη που χαλανε

αυτα τα δευτερα δεν τα θελω στη ζωη μου.

----------


## vasilllis

> Νομίζω πως η ιπποδύναμη είναι αποτέλεσμα το στροφών του κινητήρα η ροπή έχει να κάνει με τον υπερσυμπιεστή (λίγες στροφές πολύ δύναμη).
> 
> 
> Ανάλογα την οδηγική σου ικανότητα, σε λίγες στροφές θα έχεις σαφώς περισσότερη δύναμη που συνεπάγεται φαεί.
> 
> 
> Υγ.
> Πάντως τα tsi σχετικά με τα κυβικά τους και την ιπποδύναμη που βγάζουν είναι από τα οικονομικότερα!




παντα σε συναρτηση με το τη ζητας σε ισχυ.Παρατηρησε ποσο καιει με ιδια ταχυτητα ιδιο καιρο ιδιες στροφες σε ανηφορα και σε κατηφορα.Στην ανηφορα θα θελει πχ.50αλογα στην κατηφορα 5 ή στην εθνικη με 1 ατομο και με 4. Σπυρο μην το ψαχνεις στο θεμα ισχυ-οικονομια εχουμε λαχειο.



Νικο καλα κανεις και εκνευριζεσαι και φοβασαι.Προσωπικα και εγω δεν ειμαι φιλος με τα ιταλικα.ΑΛΛΑ ΛΑΘΗ γινονται.
renault laguna. μπλοκαρει το esp.kai φρεναρει τον μπροστα δεξι τροχο και τον πεταει απο τον δρομο (ευτυχως δηλ.γιατι αν ηταν ο αριστερος θα τον ειχαν γραψει οι εφημεριδες οτι κοιμηθηκε?υπερβολικη ταχυτητα κλπ.)
ΠΛηρωσε και κατι ζημιες που γινανε απο τις σβουρες που εκανε,και 1600€ να του αλλαξουν πλακετες γυροσκοπια και τα σχετικα.

Σε mercedes κοβεται το σωληνακι υποπιεσης του σεβρο.την καταληξη την ξερετε βεβαια.
Σε mercedes,ολοι ξερουμε οτι χαλαει το abs αναβει το λαμπακι και βγαινει εκτος,ε σε αυτο μπλοκαρε τους τροχους στην παραλιακη.

----------

-nikos- (09-04-12)

----------


## Papas00zas

> Ποιός σου το είπε αυτό ?. Turbo έκδοση καεί λιγότερο ?. Δυο αυτοκίνητα ίδιος (σχετικά) κινητήρας 
> ένας ατμοσφαιρικός, ο άλλος υπερτροφοδοτούμενος, και θα καέι λιγότερο ο turbo?. Μην ξεχάσουμε 
> αυτά που ξέρουμε ...
> 
> Αν και η κατανάλωση είναι σχετική. Μπορεί εσύ για την ίδια διαδρομή να θες πχ 10 λίτρα, ενω εγώ 
> για την ίδια να θέλω (και λέει να είμαι άχρηστος) 14 λίτρα. Και δεν μιλάω για να πηγαίνω γκαζωτός. 
> Μπορείς να κάψεις πολλά περισσότερα, και να φτάσεις και αργότερα ...
> 
>  Έχει πάρα πολύ σημασία το στυλ οδήγησης. Αλλά αυτό με το turbo δεν ισχύει.
> ...



Για το punto-στην έκδοση που λες, συμφωνώ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ μαζί σου. Diesel και ξερό ψωμί-είχα συγγενή ταξιτζή και ξέρω από αυτά. Σε μεγάλα οχήματα συμφέρει-ή έστω και για καθημερινή χρήση το να έχουν πετρελαιοκινητήρα, αντί για βενζίνης. 
Το καλύτερο: Το SUV της Audi, το Q7, έχει βγει και με πετρελαιοκινητήρα 6 λίτρων που αποδίδει 500 ίππους και 100(!!!!) κιλά ροπής. 
Η κατανάλωση που έχει είναι λογική βέβαια, αλλά δε ξεφεύγει: 11 λίτρα/100χιλιόμετρα και με το ρεζερβουάρ που έχει 100 λίτρα-έχεις μια μεγάλη αυτονομία. 
Και αν θες να το πατήσεις....βγάλ'του τον περιοριστή- θα πιάσει 300 και βάλε. 
Αυτά που σε γράφω είναι από περιοδικά μεν, αλλά αξιόπιστα δε. 
Ιδού και ένα λινκ από το 4 τροχοί, Μάρτιος 2008 (δοκιμή μεταξύ ατομσφιρικών και turbo): 
http://library.techlink.gr/4t/issue-...ag=1&issue=590 
 Στο άλλο θέμα, σχετικά με την κατανάλωση, θα σου πρότεινα να διαβάσεις το συγκεκριμένο τεύχος. 
Αυτό που λες ισχύει στα παλιά τουρμπάτα-πολύ λαίμαργα οχήματα.(Renault 5 turboλ.χ. , που΄ήταν και η πρώτη εταιρία που πριν από 30 χρόνια το έβαλε και στην F1- οι παλιοί θα θυμούνται).

----------


## Papas00zas

> Νικο καλα κανεις και εκνευριζεσαι και φοβασαι.Προσωπικα και εγω δεν ειμαι φιλος με τα ιταλικα.ΑΛΛΑ ΛΑΘΗ γινονται.
> renault laguna. μπλοκαρει το esp.kai φρεναρει τον μπροστα δεξι τροχο και τον πεταει απο τον δρομο (ευτυχως δηλ.γιατι αν ηταν ο αριστερος θα τον ειχαν γραψει οι εφημεριδες οτι κοιμηθηκε?υπερβολικη ταχυτητα κλπ.)
> ΠΛηρωσε και κατι ζημιες που γινανε απο τις σβουρες που εκανε,και 1600€ να του αλλαξουν πλακετες γυροσκοπια και τα σχετικα.
> 
> Σε mercedes κοβεται το σωληνακι υποπιεσης του σεβρο.την καταληξη την ξερετε βεβαια.
> Σε mercedes,ολοι ξερουμε οτι χαλαει το abs αναβει το λαμπακι και βγαινει εκτος,ε σε αυτο μπλοκαρε τους τροχους στην παραλιακη.



Άλλο κουμάσι η Mercedes....έχασε την αίγλη της από τότε που ΕΠΑΨΕ να κατασκευάζει ΚΑΛΑ αυτοκίνητα. Από το '98 που εξαγόρασε τον Μητσοτάκη άρχισε βαθμιαία να χαλάει. 
Πιο εύκολα μπαίνω σε Mercedes 20ετίας παρά σε σημερινό....με λίγες εξαιρέσεις βέβαια-κάποιοα μοντέλα παρέμειναι αυθεντικά (πάντα σε σχέση με την έδρα της εταιρίας)

----------


## vasilllis

> Άλλο κουμάσι η Mercedes....έχασε την αίγλη της από τότε που ΕΠΑΨΕ να κατασκευάζει ΚΑΛΑ αυτοκίνητα. Από το '98 που εξαγόρασε τον Μητσοτάκη άρχισε βαθμιαία να χαλάει. 
> Πιο εύκολα μπαίνω σε Mercedes 20ετίας παρά σε σημερινό....με λίγες εξαιρέσεις βέβαια-κάποιοα μοντέλα παρέμειναι αυθεντικά (πάντα σε σχέση με την έδρα της εταιρίας)




Ειχα διαβασει σε forum οτι παιρνουν στην Γερμανια (vag,mercedes κλπ) φοιτητες μολις τελειωσει η εξεταστικη για συναρμολογησεις.Επισης την δευτερη φορα που πηγαιναν ορισμενοι γινοντουσαν και ελεγκτες (δεν ξερω την ακρινη ορολογια) ελεγχαν συγκεκριμενα κομματια πχ.αν το καθισμα με τις φυσες του μπηκε σωστα.Τι αλλο να πω.
Σχετικα με το πετρελαιο παντως πολυ θα πεσουν στην λουμπα,γιατι οι τιμες εχουν φτασει στο θεο και Οι επισκευες σε αυτα ειναι φαρμακι.Ασε που το πετρελαιο εκει που εχει φτασει δεν εχει και μεγαλη διαφορα.

----------


## Papas00zas

> Ειχα διαβασει σε forum οτι παιρνουν στην Γερμανια (vag,mercedes κλπ) φοιτητες μολις τελειωσει η εξεταστικη για συναρμολογησεις.Επισης την δευτερη φορα που πηγαιναν ορισμενοι γινοντουσαν και ελεγκτες (δεν ξερω την ακρινη ορολογια) ελεγχαν συγκεκριμενα κομματια πχ.αν το καθισμα με τις φυσες του μπηκε σωστα.Τι αλλο να πω.
> Σχετικα με το πετρελαιο παντως πολυ θα πεσουν στην λουμπα,γιατι οι τιμες εχουν φτασει στο θεο και Οι επισκευες σε αυτα ειναι φαρμακι.Ασε που το πετρελαιο εκει που εχει φτασει δεν εχει και μεγαλη διαφορα.



Αυτό για τους φοιτητές δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν έχει πέσει τίποτα στην αντίληψη μου. Όσο για το άλλο θέμα, θα σου πω ότι το πετρέλαιο στην Αθήνα-και στη Θεσσαλονίκη βεβαίως-μέχρι πέρσι τον Οκτώβρη είχε απαγορευθεί για 30 χρόνια, χώρια η μεγάλη νοθεία του.

----------


## spiroscfu

> παντα σε συναρτηση με το τη ζητας σε ισχυ.Παρατηρησε ποσο καιει με ιδια ταχυτητα ιδιο καιρο ιδιες στροφες σε ανηφορα και σε κατηφορα.Στην ανηφορα θα θελει πχ.50αλογα στην κατηφορα 5 ή στην εθνικη με 1 ατομο και με 4. Σπυρο μην το ψαχνεις στο θεμα ισχυ-οικονομια εχουμε λαχειο.



Ναι ρε το ίδιο λέμε αν έχεις βαρύ πόδι και παίζεις με το γκάζι σε λίγες στροφές ε! τότε από οικονομικό θα γίνει ελλάδα.


Βασίλη η ισχύ θέλει ενέργεια και στην περίπτωση μας είναι η βενζίνη, αλλά όπως είπαμε και ποιο πάνω αν το δουλέψεις σωστά με σταθερό γκάζι και χαμηλές στροφές θα έχεις οικονομία.

----------


## chip

και το πετρέλαιο να έχει όσο η βενζίνη πάλι συμφέρει πετρέλαιο γιατί καίει λιγότερο καύσιμο ο κινητήρας (μεγαλύτερος βαθμός απόδοσης κινητήρα). 
Επίσης ναι μεν οι βλάβες στον πετρελαιοκινητήρα κοστίζουν όμως είναι λιγότερες (εκτός και το σακατεύει ο οδηγός με την τρόπο που οδηγεί...)

----------

geronimo (09-04-12), 

Papas00zas (09-04-12), 

SRF (09-04-12)

----------


## vasilllis

> και το πετρέλαιο να έχει όσο η βενζίνη πάλι συμφέρει πετρέλαιο γιατί καίει λιγότερο καύσιμο ο κινητήρας (μεγαλύτερος βαθμός απόδοσης κινητήρα). 
> Επίσης ναι μεν οι βλάβες στον πετρελαιοκινητήρα κοστίζουν όμως είναι λιγότερες (εκτός και το σακατεύει ο οδηγός με την τρόπο που οδηγεί...)



ισως παλια να ηταν λιγοτερες.βλεπε σημερα εγκεφαλους ηλεκτρονικα μπεκ commoon rail κλπ. ξεχασε το.
οι βλαβες πανε και ερχονται.

οσο για την οικονομια που εχει το πετρελαιο μην νομιζεις οτι εχει και τρελη διαφορα.θελω να πω οτι να κανεις σημερα αλλαγη σε αυτοκινητο με 15000 κμ. το χρονο ισως και να μην σε συμφερει.

----------


## picdev

όταν εξισωθεί με το πετρέλαιο θέρμανσης τότε να δω τι θα κάνουμε, δώρον άδωρο είναι!
έπρεπε να ρίξουν την τιμή προς το κάτω στο diesel κίνησης και όχι να αυξήσουν πάλι το θέρμανσης...
χώρια η ρύπανση

----------


## Papas00zas

> όταν εξισωθεί με το πετρέλαιο θέρμανσης τότε να δω τι θα κάνουμε, δώρον άδωρο είναι!
> έπρεπε να ρίξουν την τιμή προς το κάτω στο diesel κίνησης και όχι να αυξήσουν πάλι το θέρμανσης...
> χώρια η ρύπανση



Στο θέμα της ρύπανσης τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει, τα καύσιμα τώρα είναι πολύ πιο καθαρά απ'ότι πριν 30 χρόνια λ.χ. Τη ζημιά την κάνουν ή στη μεταφορά ή στα πρατήρια νομίζω.

----------


## vasilllis

> όταν εξισωθεί με το πετρέλαιο θέρμανσης τότε να δω τι θα κάνουμε, δώρον άδωρο είναι!
> έπρεπε να ρίξουν την τιμή προς το κάτω στο diesel κίνησης και όχι να αυξήσουν πάλι το θέρμανσης...
> χώρια η ρύπανση



εδω ειναι το μυστικο ομως.τοσα χρονια που το κινησης ηταν φτηνο απαγορευταν στην αθηνα.Μολις εφτασε την βενζινη ξαφνικα επιτραπηκε.
τυχαιο??

----------

-nikos- (10-04-12), 

SRF (10-04-12)

----------


## spiroscfu

> και το πετρέλαιο να έχει όσο η βενζίνη πάλι συμφέρει πετρέλαιο γιατί καίει λιγότερο καύσιμο ο κινητήρας (μεγαλύτερος βαθμός απόδοσης κινητήρα). 
> Επίσης ναι μεν οι βλάβες στον πετρελαιοκινητήρα κοστίζουν όμως είναι λιγότερες (εκτός και το σακατεύει ο οδηγός με την τρόπο που οδηγεί...)



Ένας από τους σημαντικότερους λόγους ήταν και οι χαμηλές στροφές του κινητήρα, ισχύει αυτή η διαφορά και στα νέα που ανεβάζουν 5-6 χιλιάδες στροφές.

----------


## -nikos-

θα πω την γνωμη μου μιας και ειμαι κατοχος και 
ενος τουρμπο-ντιζελ 
αν το δουλευεις συντηριτικα [δεν εισαι γκαζοφωνιας] τοτε 
ειναι πραγματικα οικονομικο ,,,,
αν ομως του ''ριχνεις στα αυτια'' τοτε εχει την ιδια [ισως και περισοτερη] καταναλοση με την 
βενζινα [2500 κυβικα ειναι,,πως να γεμισουν τα ατιμα]

και αν παρετε πετρελεοκινητο ξεχαστε το ''πιο πρατηριο εχει το φθηνοτερο ντιζελ''
θα βρειτε ενα πρατηριο που εμπιστευεστε και θα γινετε μονιμοι πελατες του !!!

γιατι οπως ειπε και ενας φιλος πιο πανω οι ζημιες που μπορει να βγαλει ειναι λιγες 
αλλα σχετιζονται οι περισοτερες με την νοθεια του καυσιμου.

----------

vasilllis (10-04-12)

----------


## Papas00zas

> θα πω την γνωμη μου μιας και ειμαι κατοχος και 
> ενος τουρμπο-ντιζελ 
> αν το δουλευεις συντηριτικα [δεν εισαι γκαζοφωνιας] τοτε 
> ειναι πραγματικα οικονομικο ,,,,
> αν ομως του ''ριχνεις στα αυτια'' τοτε εχει την ιδια [ισως και περισοτερη] καταναλοση με την 
> βενζινα [2500 κυβικα ειναι,,πως να γεμισουν τα άτιμα]



Για να φτάσει σε τέτοιο σημείο θέλει ζόρισμα....ΠΟΛΥ ζόρισμα. Τώρα αν είναι SUV ή τετρακίνητο και πατάει χώμα, εκεί δικαιολογείται. 
Την μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση ωστόσο την έχει το αυτοκίνητο στη διάρκεια της επιτάχυνσης. 
Το <<περισσότερη κατανάλωση>> δεν ισχύει, αν τώρα είναι και κάποιας ηλικίας, αλλάζει το πράμα. 

Όσο για τα καύσιμα, τα καθαρότερα που ξέρω, τα έχει η ελιν.

----------


## savasp

Καλοί μου άνθρωποι, πάρτε Γιαπωνέζικά/Κορεάτικα αυτοκίνητα και ξεχάστε αυτές τις βλέβες........

----------

johnnkast (10-04-12), 

Papas00zas (10-04-12)

----------


## Papas00zas

> Καλοί μου άνθρωποι, πάρτε Γιαπωνέζικά/Κορεάτικα αυτοκίνητα και ξεχάστε αυτές τις βλέβες........



Εξαρτάται...πάντως θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, αλλά επέτρεψε μου να σου πω κάτι: Οι βλάβες αυτές οφείλονται και στη νοθεία του καυσίμου-το θείο που έχει μέσα το νοθευμένο καύσιμο, όταν καίγεται, τρώει τα μέταλλα της μηχανής σιγά-σιγά. Και προξενεί κι άλλες βλάβες π.χ. να βουλώσει τα σωληνάκια ψεκασμού, να μπλοκάρει την αντλία του καυσίμου και πάει λέγοντας. 
Για τα Ιαπώνικά αυτοκίνητα, θα συμφωνήσω....έχω ένα Mitsubishi που κοντεύει τα 30 και είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος. 
Αλλωστε οι Γιαπωνέζοι σε θέματα τεχνολογίας είναι έτη φωτός μπροστά.

----------


## CKarafas

Τα μοτερ επισκευαζονται απ οτι εχω ακουσει.Υπαρχει ενας ηλεκτρολογος εδω στη Σινδο που με μικρο κοστος (περιπου 60-100ευρω) τα επισκευαζει.

----------


## vasilllis

εσυ με τα γιαπωνεζικα;πριν 10 χρονια θα συμφωνουσα και εγω.παρε καννενα avensis σημερ; και ελα πες μου.
Οσο για τα πετρελαια που λετε, στο θεμα κινητηρα δεν ειναι προβληματικα, ειτε με θειο ειτε ξαδερφο ειτε δεν ξερω εγω με τι.
το προβλημα ξεκιναει απο την στιγμη που τα κανανε ολα ηλεκτρονικα και επισης οτι το αναλογο κοστος βενζινη-πετρελαιο π.χ. σε μια αντλια ειναι 100 με 1000€.

----------


## vasilis1

Πολύ μου αρέσουν οι εμπεριστατωμένες απαντήσεις απαντησεις και σχολια για το θεμα (δεν ειχα και δεν θα εχω ποτε ιταλικο,σαν τα γιαπωνεζικα κανενα,τα ευρωπαϊκα χαλανε κλπ)Το τι προσφερουν αυτα τα σχόλια στην αντιμετωπιση του προβληματος του ανθρωπου δεν ξερω μονο οπαδισμο μου θυμιζουν.
Αλλωστε οσοι εχουν μια μεγαλυτερη επαφη με τα αυτοκινητα, και οχι μου ειπε ενας θειος μου οτι τα γερμανικα δεν χαλανε ποτε ,τα γιαπωνεζικα δεν ειναι πολυστροφα (ξερετε ολα αυτα της δεκαετιας του 70), καπου θα εχουν ακουσει πχ για τα αδηφάγα σε λαδι vw ,  για τις αλλαγες block κινητηρα στα 1,6 avensis,corolla , για  τα προβληματικα abs στα κορεατικα chevrolet  που πατας φρένο και δεν σταματανε , για τα mercedes που χαθηκαν στην ερευνα αξιοπιστιας της ADAC κλπ.
Φιλε σε καταλαβαίνω προβλημα μεγαλο ειναι η υποβοηθηση του τιμονιου,ποσο μαλλον οταν γινεται κατ αυτον τον τροπο, παντως ηλεκτρικα τιμονια χρησιμοποιουν σχεδον το συνολο των αυτοκινητων που κυκλοφορουν
Α και για πιθανα σχόλια για την μικρη συμμετοχη μου (να προλαβω καποιους)το οτι δεν ανεβαζω ποστ δεν σημαινει οτι δεν διαβαζω το φορουμ,απλά ποστ ανουσια δεν θελω να ανεβαζω

----------


## turist

Σωστός ο Βασίλης.

----------


## vasilllis

vasilis επειδη περνει και εμενα η μπαλα στην απορια σου να σου απαντησω,οπως και σε προηγουμενο post μου οτι αναφερα οτι δεν μπορουμε να κραζουμε μια ολοκληρη αυτοκ/νια για ενα κατασκευαστικο λαθος.
τα υπολοιπα απλα κουβεντα να κανουμε.

----------


## αθικτον

> αθικτον: Αγαπητε, πολλες πεταλιερες σε συγχρονα αυτοκινητα ειναι πλαστικες.



φιλε Παναγιωτη καλημερα. Οι λεπτομερειες για τη θεωρια των φρενων μου ειναι γνωστες και συμφωνω.

Οσο για την πλαστικη πεταλιερα αν το'χουν "περασει" ετσι για να εχουν την αδεια να το κανουν,δεν το 

ξερω.Εμενα παντως μου φαινεται πολυ "ελληνικη" δικαιολογια και δεν τους πιστευω. Τα λεφτα ειναι ο λογος και 

δεν δινουν δεκαρα αν κανείς που παει τη βολτα του με τα παιδακια του παθει τιποτα.

Θυμασαι το παχος και το πλατος που ειχαν τα μεταλλικα;
Γιατι ηταν τοσο χοντρα,αν δε χρειαζεται; 

Ο κυκλος ζωης ξεπερνα τα 10 χρονια για καθε αυτοκινητο,αναλογισου λοιπον την συσσωρευομενη 
καταπονηση απο το ωστηριο του εμβολου μεχρι το "πενταλ" ολα αυτα τα χρονια.

Τη θερμικη εξασθενιση του πλαστικου με τις ζέστες τα καλοκαιρια που ζεματανε τ'αυτοκινητα στον ηλιο.

Μια φιλη μου εχει ενα "land cruizer" 4.000 κυβικα (toyota) του 2008.

Εκει η "πεταλιερα" ειναι μεταλλικη.

Μην πιστευεις τις εταιρειες φιλε Παναγιωτη,εχουν στρατιες απο δικηγορους και καλυπτονται, δε νοιαζονται.

φιλικα και Χριστός Ανέστη,Γιωργος (αθικτον).

----------


## vasilllis

τη εννοεις ελληνικη διακιολογια;
;ν δηλαδη εχει γινει ετσι γιατι σε ενα τρακαρισμα οταν ο κινητηρας ερθει στα ποδια σου  και η πεταλιερα πρεπει να σπασει και να περασει απο κατω να μην σου κοψει τα ποδια απο τα καλαμια και κατω εσυ θες σωνει και καλα να ειναι μεταλικα;
ασε δε στο land ο κινητηρας απο τα ποδια σου ειναι οσο ενα chiquecento, πρεπει να γινουν ολα ετσι;
τωρα σχεδον ολα τα αυτοκινητα εχουν πλαστικα φτερα καπω προφυλακτηρες για βαρος και για προστασια σε χτυπημα πεζου και και και καποτε ο προφυλακτηρας ηταν 100κιλα. δηλαδη τι ειναι ελληνικο και αυτο; ή ειναι χειροτερα τωρα;
εχει στραβωσει καννενος η πεταλιερα  απο τον ηλιο; η τι φτερο;η το καπω;
ε θα τρελαθουμε.

----------


## αθικτον

Ειναι δοκιμασμενο οτι οντως προστατευει φιλε Βασιλη;

Εχουν κανει δοκιμες σε "dummy"; (οχι "Load" βεβαια).

Αν ειναι ετσι,τοτε θα παρω ολο το "ποστ" πισω και θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου.

----------


## vasilllis

> Ειναι δοκιμασμενο οτι οντως προστατευει φιλε Βασιλη;
> 
> Εχουν κανει δοκιμες σε "dummy"; (οχι "Load" βεβαια).
> 
> Αν ειναι ετσι,τοτε θα παρω ολο το "ποστ" πισω και θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου.




ετσι λενε.Βασιζονται σε ευρωπαικες οδηγιες.Αν διαβαζες καννενα περιοδικο με αυτοκινητα γραφαν που και που για crash tests.

----------


## picdev

παιδιά μόλιως μου χάλασε και μένα το τιμόνι απο του punto  :Rolleyes: , βασικά το περίμενα γιατί όσο πήγαινε γινόταν βαρύ μέχρι που βγήκε off,
ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να επισκευάσω το μοτερ?

----------


## picdev

επίσης παρακαλώ τους συντονισες να σβήσουν κανένα μνμ απο το χρήστη *jimk* για να του στείλω pm

----------


## picdev

βρήκα και αυτό το βίντεο, μέσα στο μοτερ έχει 2 ρελέ, μάλλον είναι για το δεξιά αριστερά, τα αλλάζεις και είσαι κομπλέ , τώρα δεν ξέρω αν είναι τα ρελέ ή έχει πάθει ζημιά το μοτέρ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAZZTiXmJ78

----------


## picdev

λοιπόν πήρα στο μαρκίδι και για καλή μου τύχη έχει τα ρελέ, πολλοί αναφέρουν οτι μετά τα ρελέ φτιάχνει το πρόβλημα,
αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θέλει περιέλιξη γιατί το μοτέρ βάραινε με το καιρό μέχρι που βγήκε εκτός
πως ελεγχω το dc μοτέρ? βλέπω ότι έχει 6 καλώδια, 2 μαύρα, 2 κίτρινα και 2 πορτοκαλί 
τι dc moter είναι αυτό που έχει 6 καλώδια?

http://www.fiatforum.com/punto-guide...ml#post2752626

----------


## moutoulos

> επίσης παρακαλώ τους συντονισες να σβήσουν κανένα μνμ απο το χρήστη *jimk* για να του στείλω pm



Μήνυμα δεν μπορούμε να σβήσουμε, είναι προσωπικά του καθενός ...
Αυτό όμως που έκανα ήταν να του στείλω ενημερωτικό mail, με αυτό
που αναφέρεις ... (διαγραφή κάποιων ΠΜ).

----------


## PCMan

> Μήνυμα δεν μπορούμε να σβήσουμε, είναι προσωπικά του καθενός ...
> Αυτό όμως που έκανα ήταν να του στείλω ενημερωτικό mail, με αυτό
> που αναφέρεις ... (διαγραφή κάποιων ΠΜ).



Αφού email έρχονται αυτόματα όταν είναι γεμάτο το inbox.

----------


## -nikos-

> βρήκα και αυτό το βίντεο, μέσα στο μοτερ έχει 2 ρελέ, μάλλον είναι για το δεξιά αριστερά, τα αλλάζεις και είσαι κομπλέ , τώρα δεν ξέρω αν είναι τα ρελέ ή έχει πάθει ζημιά το μοτέρ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAZZTiXmJ78





ξεβιδοσε το μοτερ και χωρις να το αποσυνδεσεις απο την πλακετα οδηγησης 
στριψε το τιμονι δεξια αριστερα.
αν το μοτερ δουλευει θα γυρηζει κατα την φορα περιστροφης.
αν οχι τοτε= μοτερ-περιεληξη
[τα ρελε ητε δουλευουν ητε δεν δουλευουν χωρις βεβαια να αποκλειουμε το αρκ...]
υπαρχει περιπτοση να εχει χαλασει ο ατερμονας και οχι τα ηλεκτρικα του τιμονιου.
αν ηταν τα ρελε θα ''βαρυνε'' περισοτερο προς την μια κατευθηνση





μπορει και να κουνηθικε καμια φισα κουνα τες λιγο πριν βαλεις ''κατσαβιδι''

στο δικο μου οταν κλειδωνει αν σβυσω-ξανααναψω τον διακοπτη δουλευει [μεχρι να ξανακλειδωσει απροειδοποιητα]

εγω δεν το επισκευασα και το εχω μονο για το κτεο 
[το συνδεω εξω απο την ισοδο του κτεο και το αποσυνδεω στην εξοδο]
γιατι θελει αλλαγη πλακετας οδηγισης του μοτερ με αγνωστη διαρκεια καλης λειτουργειας.

----------


## picdev

τα πήρα τα ρελέ 25ε  :Unsure: 
λέω να το δοκιμάσω αυτό που είπες,  
και μένα το ίδιο κάνει , αν το σβήνω ανάβω καμιά φορά λειτουργεί κανονικά.

Οπως το κατάλαβα απο τη σύνδεση τα 2 ρελέ αλλάζουν τη πολικότητα του μοτέρ για να γυράνει δεξιά η αριστερά,
επίσης έχει και μία φίσα πολλά μικρά καλώδια, λογικά είναι το feedback του servo.

Σίγουρα έτσι θα καταλάβω αν το μοτέρ θέλει περιέλιξη? υπάρχει πιο σίγουρος τρόπος?


**Moλις έβγαλα το μοτερ, για την ιστορία υπάρχει μία κεντρική φίσα με 3 χοντρά καλώδια κοκκινο μαύρο κίκτρινο, αυτά λογικά είνεις της τροφοδοσίας, και μέσα απο το μοτέρ βγαίνουν άλλα έξι και πάνω πάνω στα 2 ρελέ,κάθε ρελέ έχει απο ένα κίτρινο μαύρο κόκκινο,
θα ανεβάσω και φωτό,μπορεί να είναι και για τη λειτουργία του city

----------


## KOKAR

πρόσεχε γιατί απο οτι είδα θέλει calibration μετά......

http://www.fiatforum.com/punto-guide...ml#post2752626

http://www.fiatecuscan.net/

----------


## -nikos-

> , 
> και μένα το ίδιο κάνει , αν το σβήνω ανάβω καμιά φορά λειτουργεί κανονικά.
> 
> Σίγουρα έτσι θα καταλάβω αν το μοτέρ θέλει περιέλιξη? υπάρχει πιο σίγουρος τρόπος?



αν δουλευει κανονικα ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ το μοτερ δεν εχει τιποτα.
αλλαξε τα ρελε μιας και τα πηρες για να αποκλεισεις την περιπτοση ΑΡΚ [αλαξε και τα ηλεκτρολυτικα πυκνωτακια]
αν 
το ξανακανει ,,,,, πας για επισκευη πλακετας παλμοτροφωδοτησης.

την ανοιγεις και αν τα βρεις σκουρα αγωραζεις μια επισκευασμενη [80-160 ευρο] 
η παραγγελνεις απο την μαμα φιατ με προσδοκιμο ζωης 5-6 χρονια.

καλη τυχη

----------


## picdev

> πρόσεχε γιατί απο οτι είδα θέλει calibration μετά......
> 
> http://www.fiatforum.com/punto-guide...ml#post2752626
> 
> http://www.fiatecuscan.net/



καλιμπράρισμα θέλει όταν αλλάζεις όλο το σύστημα, άντε να χάνει ελάχιστα, 
κάτσε να δούμε αν δουλεύει πρώτα  :Wink: 
κατεβάζω service manual μπας και καταλάβω πως δουλεύει, δεν ήξερα ότι έκαναν τόσο τα ρελέ λέω άντε να κάνουν 10ε, αλλιώς θα το έψαχνα παραπάνω για να δω τι φταίει.

Βασικά ακόμα να καταλάβω τι γυρεύουν 3 καλώδια στο μοτέρ, και θα ήθελα να μάθω ποιες είναι οι έξοδοι του αισθητήρα για να δω αν δουλεύει,
είχα βρει ενα καλό turorial για άλλη μάρκα αλλά το έχασα  :Sad:  αλλά έλεγε πως δουλεύει γενικά.
Ο αισθητήρας είναι ενα ποντεσιόμετρο που στέλνει στη μονάδα ecu τη κίνηση του τιμονιού, η ecu ανάλογα με τα χιλιόμετρα που πας τη δύναμη που βάζεις οδηγεί το μοτέρ

----------


## -nikos-

εμενα οταν κλειδωνε αναβε το λαμπακι στο καντραν 
και σκευτηκα να του βαλω ενα ρελε που να το αποσυνδεει μολις αναψει το 
λαμπακι,,,ετσι δεν θα με ''σκοτωνε'' και αυτοματα θα γινωνταν μηχανικο αλλα 
η ιδεα μου σκονταψε,,,, 
στο Imobilaizer που τσεκαρωντας ολο το αμαξι οταν το αναβεις κρατα για λιγο 
το λαμπακι αναμενο,,,ετσι θα ''εβλεπε'' συνεχεια βλαβη ο εγκεφαλος και δεν 
θα εσβυνε ποτε το λαμπακι [δεν θα δουλευε ποτε το μοτερ χεχε]

ειναι μια καλη ιδεα αλλα ανεφαρμοστη.
αν βρεις στην πορεια καμια αλλη δικληδα ασφαλειας ενδιαφερει πολλους.

----------


## Papas00zas

Είναι βηματικός κινητήρας, εξού και τα 6 καλώδια που βλέπεις. Τα 2 είναι για την εντολή του ρελέ-μια εξήγηση είναι αυτή. Η άλη είναι ότι είαι κανονικός κινητήρας και με τα ρελέ αντιμεταθέτει την τροφοδοσία-προσοχή δν εννοοώ τος ac, αλλά το ότι έχει 2 ξέχωρα τυλίγματα.

----------


## picdev

έβγαλα το board και απο κάτω έχει φύγει μία επαφή , έχει κάνει τρύπα σχεδόν. οπότε αυτό ήταν το πρόβλημα

Μπορεί να μου βρει κανείς repair manual? mk2 fiat punto του 2002,
έχω σκάσει να δω πως δουλεύει 

Αρχικά πάνε 3 χοντρά καλώδια μέσα στο μοτερ, μαυρο κόκκινο και πορτοκαλί,
και μετά βγαίνουν άλλα έξι που συνδέονται στα ρελέ

*********
edit σαν να λύθηκε το μυστήριο, 
έχουμε 3 καλώδια τροφοδοσίας και 2 τριάδες όμοιου χρώματος που βγαίνουν απο το μοτέρ που συνδέονται σε 2 ρελέ,
 αυτά όλα ειναι *βραχυκυκλωμένα* μεταξύ τους(*τα αντίστοιχα χρώματα*),
 στη σύνδεση του ρελέ ,τα 2 είναι ανάστροφα συνδεμένα άρα τα ρελέ αλλάζουν πολικότητα στο μοτέρ.
τώρα ποια είναι η διαφορά του κίτρινου-πορτικαλί καλωδίου με το κόκκινο? παραπάνω αμπέρ? αρνητική τάση?
κανένα ηλεκτρολόγος αυτοκινήτων ακούει ?  :Biggrin: ανεβάζω και φωτό σε λίγο

----------


## picdev

IMG_20120528_202609.jpgIMG_20120528_202618.jpgIMG_20120528_223828.jpgIMG_20120528_223840.jpg

----------


## picdev

> εμενα οταν κλειδωνε αναβε το λαμπακι στο καντραν 
> και σκευτηκα να του βαλω ενα ρελε που να το αποσυνδεει μολις αναψει το 
> λαμπακι,,,ετσι δεν θα με ''σκοτωνε'' και αυτοματα θα γινωνταν μηχανικο αλλα 
> η ιδεα μου σκονταψε,,,, 
> στο Imobilaizer που τσεκαρωντας ολο το αμαξι οταν το αναβεις κρατα για λιγο 
> το λαμπακι αναμενο,,,ετσι θα ''εβλεπε'' συνεχεια βλαβη ο εγκεφαλος και δεν 
> θα εσβυνε ποτε το λαμπακι [δεν θα δουλευε ποτε το μοτερ χεχε]
> 
> ειναι μια καλη ιδεα αλλα ανεφαρμοστη.
> αν βρεις στην πορεια καμια αλλη δικληδα ασφαλειας ενδιαφερει πολλους.



αν είναι εκτός το μοτέρ δουλεύει κανονικά το τιμόνι, δεν χρειάζεται αυτό που λές

----------


## picdev

αρχίζω και βρίσκω πληροφορίες για το μοτέρ, (που είναι ο φίλιπος να μας τα πεί  :Biggrin: )
τα brushless μοτερ έχουν 3 καλώδια το "έξτρα" είναι για τον έλεγχο της ταχύτητας


 _A brushless motor is "inside out" compared to your brushed motor.  The windings are glued to the inside of the can, and the permanent  magnets are bonded to the rotor. Since the wires don't move, you don't  need brushes to transfer the electricity. 

Take a look at the commutator on the brushed motor. It's cut into  multiple sections. Depending on which two sections are in contact with  the brushes at any given time, different sections of the windings are  energized, creating the magnetic fields that push and/or pull against  the fixed magnets in the can. 

There are three wires coming from a brushless motor. Inside, all three  wires are connected, and wound such that passing DC current through any  two connections will create a magnetic field, making the rotor turn a  partial revolution. The computerized electronic speed control  "commutates" a brushless motor by switching which two wires are being  energized in a sequence. 

Sensored and sensorless are two types of brushless motors. Sensored  motors have a separate sensor, and an additional five wires, that tells  the controller which direction and how fast the motor is turning. These  are more complicated, more expensive, and difficult to reverse.  SensorLESS motors use the fact that when a motor is coasting, it's  generating electricity to see which direction and how fast the motor is  turning. Knowing this information is crucial to making the motor turn in  the correct direction, and knowing which two wires to pass current  through at any given time to keep it turning in that direction. 

-not my post, taken from another site. 						_

----------


## -nikos-

> IMG_20120528_202609.jpgIMG_20120528_202618.jpgIMG_20120528_223828.jpgIMG_20120528_223840.jpg




εμενα ειναι διαφωρετικο,,[αλλο μοντελο] και τα εχει ολα μεσα στην πλακετα
Φωτογραφία0239.jpgκαι δεν βγενει εκτος,,,, κλειδωνει !!

----------


## picdev

εσένα είναι μετά το 2003 και έχουν καταργήσει τα ρελέ λογικά θα έβαλα mosfet που δεν χαλάνε όπως τα ρελέ, περίεργο μου ακούγεται αυτό που λες, γιατί το μοτερ απλά βοηθάει.

Ξεκόλησα το πρώτο μοτέρ, και η κόληση ειναι σκληρή, όταν περάνει μεγάλο ρεύμα χρειάζεται τέτοια κόλληση? αν είναι ετσι να πάω να αγοράσω

----------


## PANDOKRATOR

Tα FIATια ΔΕΝ δουλευουν το τιμονι τους (ηλεκτρικης υποβοηθησης) κατευθειαν απο τον εγκεφαλο ECU  
του οχηματος.
Εχουν δικο τους εγκεφαλο (μαζι με την μοναδα υποβοηθησης) και επικοινωνουν 
με την ECU του αυτοκινητου μεσω του BSD (η πλακετα διαχειρησης της CAN) που βρισκεται 
σαν σαντουιτς πισω απο την εσωτερικη ασφαλειοθηκη.
Μια πρωτη διαγνωση (και ασφαλης) ειναι η βασικη ρυθμιση της μοναδας ηλεκτρο-τιμονιου μεσω OBD.
Εαν υπαρχει καποιο servo-προβλημα θα φανει αμεσος στις αποκλισεις γωνιας τιμονιου.
*Η ποιο πιθανη τους βλαβη* οφειλετε στους μηχανικους μηχανισμους του τιμονιου και 
*ΝΑΙ* ,τα συγκεκριμενα αυτοκινητα ειναι οντος προχειροκατασκευες και μαλιστα 
με οσο το δυνατον χαμηλο κοστος παραγωγης.
Προσωπικα θα προτιμουσα ... σκαραβαιο  :Biggrin:

----------


## picdev

πήγα το μοτέρ σε μαγαζιά που επισκευάζουν μοτέρ, και δεν μπόρεσαν να βγάλουν άκρη,
τώρα θα το βάλω έτσι και βλέπουμε, βασικά ήθελα να ελεγχθεί το μοτέρ πριν το βάλω.

pandokrator, το μοτέρ πως δίνει feedback? γιατί δεν βλέπω να έχει σύνδεση για αισθητήρα hall, πρέπει να είναι sensorLess,
είδα οτι υπάρχουν μοτέρ με _back_-_efm, _ υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι τέτοιο?

----------


## PANDOKRATOR

τα (δυο) feedback η ECU τα "περνει" απο τον αισθητηρα G (γωνιας τιμονιου) 
και βρισκεται στην κρεμαριερα εαν ειναι μεχρι το 2003,εαν ειναι μετα το 2003 εχει 
αισθητηρα G επανω στο τιμονι σου (υποτιθεμενος ατερμονας).
Εχεις δοκιμασει να το κανεις βασικη ρυθμιση επανω στο αμαξι ?
Εαν εχεις κανενα ELM (η απο φιλο δανεικο) να σου στειλω το εργοστασιακο προγραμμα 
της Fiat να δοκιμασεις.
Εαν δεν το κανει ,, εισαι για καινουριο-μεταχειρισμενο μοτερ.

----------


## picdev

πρώτα από ολα ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια σου, γιατι είναι πολύτιμη ειδικά σήμερα που δεν έχουμε 400-500ε να τα αλλάξουμε όλο το σύστημα όπως λενε οι μηχανικοί.

λοιπόν άλλαξα τα ρελέ και τώρα μόλις το ανοίγω(αν είδες φωτό είχε πετάξει τη κόλληση απο ένα ρελε), περνάει πάντα το check, ενώ πριν το έκλεινε απο την αρχή, τώρα γίνεται το εξής μόλις κάνω απότομη κίνηση βγαίνει εκτός,
τί είναι αυτό? καλιμπράρισμα του αισθητήρα? 
Δυστυχώς φίλε μου δεν έχω καλώδιο, τώρα παρήγγειλα απο ebay, τουλάχιστον θα έβλεπα το error, 
μάλλον θα το πάω σε συνεργείο για fiat

----------


## picdev

μάλλον βρήκα καλώδιο αν μπορείς στείλε μου το πρόγραμμα

----------


## PANDOKRATOR

Καλημερα,
για την βασικη ρυθμιση χρειαζεσαι ενα ELM (με USB η bluetooth).
το προγραμμα (με τα "κλειδια" του) ΕΔΩ
Απο προσωπικη εμπειρια παντως , στα Punto και τα Stilo 
το 90% των βλαβων τους οφειλετε στην ΚΑΚΗ επικοινωνια της CanBus.
Οι κολλησεις των BSD λες και συγκολληθηκαν σε Κινεζικο ... χοιροστασιο.
Συνηθης υποπτος η (μωβ) πριζα διασυνδεσης ecu με bsd (κατω απο την πλαστικη θηκη της 
μπαταριας) και η κεντρικη (μαυρη-γκρι) πριζα πισω απο το bsd.
Το αυτοκινητο σου εαν "πεταει" εκτος το τιμονι σε αποτομες κινησεις σημαινει οτι "βλεπει" 
ολισθηση (βλαβη EPS) Η ΔΕΝ μπορει να "διαβασει" την γωνια του τιμονιου απο τον αισθητηρα G.
Ενα καλο how to θα βρεις και ΕΔΩ .

----------


## picdev

δεν είμαι μηχανικός , οπότε θα το πάω σε ένα συνεργείο που μου είπαν που φτιάχνει μόνο FIat.
Οταν κουνάω το τιμόνι ομαλά είναι οκ, μόλις το κουνάω απότομα πετάει το error, οπότε υποθέτω οτι κάτι παίζει με τον αισθητήρα ροπής

----------


## picdev

μπορείς να μου στείλεις και το service manual ? mk2 έχω, ή κανένα forum που να τα έχει?
και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## PANDOKRATOR

O αισθητηρας ροπης δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το τιμονι σου.
(ειναι για να φτιαχνει αβανς και καυσιμο η ECU).
Δοκιμασε κατι απλο,
βαλε το αυτοκινητο να δουλευει,
στριψε το τιμονι ΤΕΡΜΑ αριστερα,
μετα ΤΕΡΜΑ δεξια,
μετα ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ στη μεση,
με το αμαξι στο ρελλαντι βγαλε την ασφαλεια του EPS (του ηλεκτρικου τιμονιου),
ασε το αμαξι να τσουλισουν οι τροχοι (μια πληρη περιστροφη),
βαλε την ασφαλεια στην επαφη της και δοκιμασε αποτομη κινηση.
Εαν "πεταξει" εκτος το τιμονι ειναι αισθητηρας 100%.

----------


## picdev

να σαι καλά φίλε μου θα το δοκιμάσω, μηχανικός είσαι?
όταν λες να το στρίψω δεξιά αριστερά, χωρίς την ασφάλεια του τιμονιού?

εδώ βλέπω οτι έχει αισθητήρα ροπής 
torque singal

στο μενού λέει αισθητήρας θέσης και ροπής 

http://www.fiatforum.com/attachment....5&d=1302976648
http://www.fiatforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=89429&d=1302976822

----------


## PANDOKRATOR

Manual υπαρχει ΕΔΩ .
Δεν ειμαι μηχανικος (μονο εκ πατεντας και αναγκης) ,ηλεκτρονικος ειμαι και εργαζομαι πανω σε ηλεκτρονικα αυτοκινητων.
"torque singal" του τιμονιου (καταλαβα εγω λαθος γιατι αισθητηρας ροπης 
στα αυτοκινητα ειναι του κινητηρα ).

"όταν λες να το στρίψω δεξιά αριστερά, χωρίς την ασφάλεια του τιμονιού?"
Με το αμαξι να δουλευει στριβεις πρωτα αριστερα,μετα δεξια,μετα στην μεση,
ΜΕΤΑ βγαζεις ασφαλεια,τσουλας το αμαξι,
βαζεις ασφαλεια και δοκιμαζεις αποτομη κινηση.

----------


## picdev

λοιπόν βρήκα κάποιον που κάνει βελτιώσεις και που φτιάχνει eps ,μου είπε αν είναι η γωνία του τιμονιού θέλει 250ε,
είναι νορμαλ τιμή? αν θες στείλε μου ένα pm αν είσαι αθήνα, αν μπορεί να το επισκευάσεις εσύ

----------


## PANDOKRATOR

:Blink:  το θεωρω υπερβολικη τιμη φιλε μου.
Δηστυχος δεν ειμαι Αθηνα.
Εαν θελεις στειλε μου p.m σε ποιον απευθυνθηκες στην Αθηνα,εχω φιλους και συνεργατες εκει 
που ισως σε βοηθησουν με πολυ λιγοτερα χρηματα σιγουρα.

----------


## picdev

το ξέρω οτι είναι υπερβολικό , τώρα τι να πω εκτός αν έχει πολύ δουλειά να βγει ο ασθητήρας, 
βέβαια επέμενα οτι κάνει καλιμπράρισμα σε μηχάνημα για να ειναι ακριβώς στις 0 μοίρες, τώρα μπορεί να το καλίμπραρε μόνο και να μου έλεγε 250ε το δοκιμάζω και τα λέμε ! 
ευχαριστώ και πλαι

----------


## picdev

ειδα οτι το τιμόνι έχει 2 ασφάλειες ποια απο τις 2 βγάζω? συγγνώμη για το πρήξιμο :Unsure:

----------


## PANDOKRATOR

> το ξέρω οτι είναι υπερβολικό , τώρα τι να πω εκτός αν έχει πολύ δουλειά να βγει ο ασθητήρας, 
> βέβαια επέμενα οτι κάνει καλιμπράρισμα σε μηχάνημα για να ειναι ακριβώς στις 0 μοίρες, τώρα μπορεί να το καλίμπραρε μόνο και να μου έλεγε 250ε το δοκιμάζω και τα λέμε ! 
> ευχαριστώ και πλαι



Ο αισθητηρας ,δειχνει *ΕΔΩ*  (*φωτο*) που ειναι και πως "επισκευαζεται"

----------


## PANDOKRATOR

:Smile: 
*F5 (60A)* ειναι της κεντρικης μοναδας.
*F4 (10A)* ειναι του μοτερ του τιμονιου. *AYTH ΘΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙΣ*.
*F15 (7,5A)* ειναι η ασφαλεια του CITY. 						

Ενα θα σου πω φιλε μου σχετικα με το "πρήξιμο" που λες,
ειχα "μεσα" Stilo με βλαβη immobilizer 60 μερες !!! 
Φανταζεσαι ποσους φιλους και γνωστους "επρηξα" και εγω.
Μακαρι να το μαστορεψεις μονος σου και ολα τα αλλα .. πταισματα  :Wink:

----------


## PANDOKRATOR

Και κατι που ισως σε βοηθησει *data*

----------


## picdev

δεν έβγαλα άκρη σου έστειλα pm

----------


## picdev

Λοιπόν τελικά το έφτιαξα , το πρόβλημα ήταν στο μοτέρ, μου κόστισε 70ε ανακατασκευασμένο , στη φρατζή που ρώτησα τα έδιναν 150ε, έχω και ένα χρόνο εγγύηση 
Λεωφόρος Σπάτων 144 Παλλήνη,                                 Τ.Κ. 15351
Δήμος Παλλήνης,                                 Νομός Αττικής

Τηλ.: *2106030382*

..........
τελικά το μοτέρ είναι *3 phase brusless dc motor*, έχει μέσα και encoder για feedback, εμένα τα ρελέ δεν είχαν πρόβλημα αφού τα άλλαξα, το πλακετάκι έχει πάνω μερικά εξαρτήματα , κάποια για να ανοίγουν τα ρελέ και άλλα για το feedback , απλά με έχει φάει η περιέργεια πως τα φτιάχνουν , σίγουρα ανοίγουν το μοτέρ, όποιος έχει καμιά πληροφορία εδώ είμαστε, μπορεί και να καθαρίζουν μονο

----------


## takisegio

ανοιξε το παλιο να δεις τι γινεται

----------


## KOKAR

Ο πεθερός μου έχει ενα μοτερ και ενα εγκέφαλο χαλασμένα απο πουντο 2003 , αν τα θελει κάποιος ( μόνο απο Αθήνα ) ας μου το πει με ΠΜ να έρθει να τα πάρει

----------

moutoulos (04-07-12), 

picdev (03-07-12)

----------


## KOKAR

> Ο πεθερός μου έχει ενα μοτερ και ενα εγκέφαλο χαλασμένα απο πουντο 2003 , αν τα θελει κάποιος ( μόνο απο Αθήνα ) ας μου το πει με ΠΜ να έρθει να τα πάρει



 τα πράγματα τα πήρε ο Ακης ( picdev )

----------

picdev (03-07-12)

----------


## picdev

> ανοιξε το παλιο να δεις τι γινεται



δίνεις το παλιό και σου δίνει επισκευασμένο , θα δω αν μπορώ να ανοίξω το μοτέρ  του κοκάρ και πάλι ευχαριστώ

----------


## takisegio

τονερ ειναι;;; :Lol:  μαλον κολπο για να γεμιζουν οι τσεπες τους!!!!!!

----------


## basslover

> τονερ ειναι;;; μαλον κολπο για να γεμιζουν οι τσεπες τους!!!!!!



  ελα ρε πατριδα! και εδω αιγιο ειναι 2-3 με χαλασμενο μοτερ ,ο ενας πηρε καινουριο μοτερ 500+ ευρω και οι αλλοι δυο ψαχνουνε.παιδια ενας ηλεκτρολογος μου ειπε πωs εκτος το κλειδωμα του τιμονιου μπορει και να αλλαξει λογω καμμενης πλακετας ακομα και πολικοτητα το μοτερ.Δηλαδη εκει που πας αμεριμνος να στριβει μονο του σαν τον ΚΙΤ :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## picdev

δύσκολο να γίνει αυτό που λές, γιατί το σύστημα έχει και encoders στο μοτέρ και αισθητήρα ροπής στο τιμόνι, αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά βγαίνει εκτός, αν εσύ το στρίψεις δεξιά και το μοτέρ πάει να στρίψει αριστερά, στις πρώτες μοίρες θα σβήσει, έτσι πιστεύω τουλάχιστον.
Μένει να δω πως ανοίγει το μοτερ, λογικά θα θέλει εξωλκέα

----------


## picdev

λοιπόν κοίταξα λίγο τη πλακέτα που έχει το μοτέρ, αποτελείται απο 3 mosfet (υποθέτω, ο κωδικός τους δεν μου έβγαλε κάτι) 
αυτά τα 3 mosfet αντιστοιχούν στις 3 φάσεις του μοτέρ, το μοτέρ έχει 3 πηνία. το κυκλωματάκι είναι πολύ απλο στην ουσία 3 αντιστάσεις στις 3 επαφές που πάνε στον εγκέφαλο και πυκνωτές by pass, αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι αν γίνεται να διεγείρεται το mofet απο το μαγνητικό πεδίο του πηνίου  :Confused1:  το πλακετάκι απλά ακουμπάει πάνω στο μοτέρ δεν έχει σταθερές επαφές.
αυτό που πιστεύω είναι οτι τα μοσφετ ενημερώνουν τον εγκέφαλο πιο απο τα 3 πηνία του μοτέρ είναι 0 ή 1.


.........
τελικά δεν πρέπει να είναι mosfet αλλά *hall effect sensor*, διακόπτες σαν τα mosfet που ανοίγουν με "*μαγνήτες*" που βρίσκονται μέσα στο μοτέρ
ο τύπος στο συνεργείο για το τεστάρει έβαλε εναν ακροδέκτη του πολέμτρου στην επαφή που πάει στον εγκέφαλο και τον άλλον  στο + της φυσάς, γύρναγε το μοτέρ και έχοντας το πολύμετρο στη δίοδο έβλεπε αν περνάει ρεύμα ενώ γυρνάει το μοτέρ 
http://www.bristolwatch.com/hall_effect/index.htm

----------


## picdev

τελικά είναι hall sensor βρήκα datasheet 502k
οπότε στο μοτέρ που έχει ρελέ τσεκάρεις τα ρελέ, και μετά τσεκάρεις με ένα πολύμετρο τους αισθητήρες hall, 
μετά το  άλλο θέμα είναι πως θα ανοίξεις το μοτέρ, και αν τελικά βγάζει ζημιά το μοτέρ εσωτερικά, δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το ανοίξω ,
αυτό θα πρέπει να μας το πες κανένας που επισκευάζει μοτέρ , έχω ένα γνωστό που φτιάχνει ac μοτερ θα τον ρωτήσω αν μπορεί να το ανοίξει.
σε κάτι βίντεο που είδα στο youtube με μικρότερα μοτέρ , αυτό που τους έκαναν ήταν καθάρισμα 

http://www.datasheetarchive.com/hall...atasheet.html#

----------


## basslover

εχουμε εναν καλο μαστορα εδω που φτιαχνει πασης φυσεως μοτερ αν θες στηλε π.μ.

----------


## ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΤΗΣ

Γειά σου φίλε.Εχω fiat punto 2001 και αντιμετωπίζω μάλλον το ίδιο πρόβλημα στο τιμόνι,αύριο θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω διερεύνηση της βλάβης.
Μήπως μπορείς να μου πείς πού να δείξω προσοχή?Εσύ άλλαξες απλώς το μοτέρ χωρίς να κάνεις καλιμπράρισμα?
Ευχαριστώ,

----------


## picdev

σου έχω στείλει pm, τι ακριβώς σου κάνει? 
όχι το καλιμπράρισμα δεν ειναι απαραίτητο, αλλά είναι το λιγότερο και το πιο εύκολο.
Αν έβρισκες καλώδιο και το προγραμμα της fiat θα έβλεπες το σφάλμα.
Αν σου βγαίνει εκτός το τιμόνι με το που ανοίξεις τη μηχανή, τότε μάλλον ειναι το μοτερ,
το βγάζεις ξεκολλάς τα χοντρά καλώδια του μοτέρ και βλέπεις απο κάτω τις επαφές αν ειναι οκ

----------


## picdev

Προσθέτω μερικές παραπάνω πληροφορίες για τη λειτουργία του μοτέρ!
QEI.jpg
Ο λόγος που το μοτέρ έχει 3 αισθητήρες hall , είναι για να παρέχει κάποιους παλμούς στον controller ωστέ να ελέγχει τη κίνηση και τη θέση του μοτέρ.
Ο τρόπος ελέγχου είναι βιομηχανικό πρότυπο και χρησημοποιεί τους 3 αισθητήρες hall ως εξής.

Οι αισθητήρες hall Α και B παράγουν 2 παλμούς οι οποίοι έχουν διαφορά φάσης μεταξύ τους 90 μοίρες, αν προπορεύεται ο Α του Β το μοτέρ πηγαίνει δεξιά , αν προπορεύεται Β του Α το μοτέρ κινήται αριστερά. Για να παραχθούν αυτοί οι παλμοί σημαίνει οτι εσωτερικά του μοτέρ υπάρχουν αρκετοί μαγνήτες τοποθετημένοι κυκλικά 

Ο τρίτος παλμός ονομάζεται index και ενημερώνει το controller όταν το μοτέρ κάνει μία πλήρη περιστροφή.(Εδώ προφανώς χρειάζεται ένας μαγνήτης μόνο)

Οι μΕ dspic  έχουν ενσωματωμένο ένα encoder module που ονομάζεται QEI ,αναγνωρίζει τέτοιους παλμούς και παράγει interrupt , ώστε να φτιάξεις εύκολα controller για έλεγχο μοτέρ.

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...doc/93002A.pdf

Όσο αναφορά το μοτέρ , είναι πιθανό να χαλάσει κάποιος αισθητήρας hall πάνω στο πακετάκι, αν βάλεις το πολύμετρο στον έλεγχο της διόδου ,τους ακροδέκτες  στα άκρα του αισθητήρα και γυρίσεις το μοτέρ , θα πρέπει να δεις στο πολύμετρο ένα μικρό ρεύμα που παράγει ο αισθήτηρας.

Οι μαγνήτες μέσα στο μοτέρ μου φαίνεται δύσκολο να χαλάσουν.

Και τέλος η άλλη πονεμένη ισοτρία είναι τα ρελέ , που στα μοντέλο MK2B έχουν αντικατασταθεί με mosfet.

Μαίνει ο αισθητήρας ροπής που είναι ένα ή περισσότερα ποτενσιόμετρο στη κολώνα του τιμονιού και φυσικά η μονάδα ecu.
Για να ελεγχθούν τα παραπάνω χρειάζεται παλμογράφος όπως είχε πει και ένας φίλος παραπάνω, που φυσικά τέτοια διάγνωση δεν μπορεί να γίνει σε συνεργεία ή απλά ηλεκτρολογία, έχω δει κατα καιρούς διάφορα συνεργεία που ασχολούνται με ηλεκτρονικά και μόνο αυτοκινήτων.

----------


## bobjim456

> και η FIAT ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ;;πως αυτο το μοντελο κυκλοφορει ελευθερα στους δρομους ;;;;και ειναι δυνατον εφοσον "υποφερει" στο τιμονι να κοστιζει οσο ολη η αξια του αυτοκινητου.ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!!!!!



Γιατί ρε φίλε δεν μας λές και για τα Yaris,Rav4,BMW σειπρές 1,3...opel corsa,nissan micra κλπ..?
Πρίν λοιπόν αρχίσετε να κατηγορείτε διάφορους κατασκευαστές αυτοκινήτων κοιτάξτε πρώτα να είσαστε ενήμεροι για το τι συμβαίνει γιατί εγώ 'εχω 3 made in italy και δεν έχουν κανένε ηλεκτρικό πρόβλημα.
Προβλήματα αυτά παρουσιάζουν όταν τους "βάζουν χέρι" κάτοι ιδικοί μαλάκες ηλεκτρολόγοι που τα ξέρουν όλα!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## john_b

Εσένα σου προσβάλανε το FIAT;
Τι έγινε δλδ, γκόμενα είναι; 
Έχουν πάντως καλό ηλεκτροθερμόμενο πίσω τζάμι. Δεν παγώνουν καθόλου τα χέρια σου όταν σπρώχνεις τον χειμώνα.  :Lol:

----------


## picdev

> Γιατί ρε φίλε δεν μας λές και για τα Yaris,Rav4,BMW σειπρές 1,3...opel corsa,nissan micra κλπ..?
> Πρίν λοιπόν αρχίσετε να κατηγορείτε διάφορους κατασκευαστές αυτοκινήτων κοιτάξτε πρώτα να είσαστε ενήμεροι για το τι συμβαίνει γιατί εγώ 'εχω 3 made in italy και δεν έχουν κανένε ηλεκτρικό πρόβλημα.
> Προβλήματα αυτά παρουσιάζουν όταν τους "βάζουν χέρι" κάτοι ιδικοί μαλάκες ηλεκτρολόγοι που τα ξέρουν όλα!!!!!!!!!!



και εσύ τι είσαι ο αντιπρόσωπος της φιατ? 
μιας που έχεις και τα μέσα, έχω μια απορία για τους μηχανικούς που σχεδίασαν τον controller του τιμονιού.
Γιατί στο MK2a έβαλαν ρελέ για να αλλάζουν τα τυλίγματα του μοτέρ?, στο MK2b βέβαια το διόρθωσαν και εβαλαν mosfet 
αλλά πόσο μυαλό χρειάζεται να χεις για να ξέρεις ότι τα ρελέ έχουν συγκεκριμένο χρόνο ζωής που μειώνεται όσο στρίβεις το τιμόνι!!! λες και το έκαναν να χαλάει επίτηδες, η φίατ δε πουλάει το μοτέρ 500ε , το πλακετάκι δεν είναι αποσπόμενο  :Lol: 
αλλα κολλημένο με τα καλώδια του μοτέρ!!!
Πάντως εμένα δεν πείραξε κανείς τη πλακέτα για να χαλάσει , μόνη της χάλασε, 
και καταλαβαίνω οτι μπορεί να χαλάσει ένας αισθητήρας αλλά δεν χρειάζεται για ένα πλακετάκι με 2 ρελέ και 3 αισθητήρες hall να πρέπει να αλλάξεις ολόκληρο μοτέρ αξίας 500ε.

Αν θες να ανοίξουμε και κουβέντα για τα καινούρια mito και τι ηλεκτρικά προβλήματα έχουν, 
ποιος θα ξεχάσει τις καλωδιώσεις της alfaromeo

----------


## ggr

Η αληθεια παντως ειναι πως τα αυτοκινητα  πλεον , εχοντας γινει αρκετα πολυπλοκα με πολλα ηλεκτρονικα ,λιγο πολυ ολα βγαζουν βλαβες.
 Ο ανταγωνισμος ωθει τις εταιριες, στο να βγαζουν τα νεα μοντελα γρηγορα στην αγορα, μην προλαβαινοντας ετσι να διαπιστωσουν τυχον αδυναμιες σε καποιο συστημα τους. Ετσι ο χρηστης του οχηματος  αυτοματος γινεται και ο δοκιμαστης του, βλεποντας στην πραξη οτι ελλατωματα βγαζει. 
Κατα τη γνωμη μου δεν μπορει  καποιος σημερα, να πει γενικα οτι η Α μαρκα ειναι πιο αξιοπιστη απο την Β  Εχω ακουσει π.χ. περιπτωσεις mercedes με προβληματα και αντιστοιχα citroen χωρις. ( η αναφορα στις συγκεκριμενες μαρκες ειναι τυχαια απο περιπτωσεις που εχω ακουσει).
Ομως.... οταν μια βλαβη επαναλαμβανεται σε συγκεκριμενο μοντελο τοτε σιγουρα εχουμε θεμα. Χαρακτηριστικο παραδειγμα οι γρυλλοι των παραθυρων σε αυτοκινητα του ομιλου WV, η το οτι καινε λαδια μετα απο καποια χιλιομετρα (προσωπικη εμπειρια).
 Σε περιπτωσεις οπως αυτη με το τιμονι πλεον το προβλημα γινεται πολυ σοβαρο, γιατι τιθεται πλεον θεμα ασφαλειας. Οποτε θεωρω οτι ειναι καλο να επισημαινονται τετοια θεματα, ετσι ωστε οποιος μπορει να τα προλαμβανει,πριν ειναι γι αυτον δυστυχως  πολυ αργα.

----------


## button

Για pundo λέτε άλλα ποιας χρονιάς και ποιο μοντέλο δεν λέτε

----------


## elektronio

> Για pundo λέτε άλλα ποιας χρονιάς και ποιο μοντέλο δεν λέτε



Φίλε μου όταν πρόκειται για τόσο σοβαρό θέμα (σύστημα διεύθυνσης αυτοκινήτου) μην επαφίεσαι στα γραφόμενα ενός φόρουμ, όσο καλό και να είναι το φόρουμ. 
Ψάξτο με την βοήθεια του συνεργείου που κάνεις τα service. Ο μηχανικός σου λογικά θα το ξέρει καλά το θέμα, ειδικά αν δεν το πας στον κυρ Μήτσο που πιάνει απ' όλα. 

Αυτός είναι ένας καλός λόγος να πηγαίνεις σε εξειδικευμένα συνεργεία της μάρκας του αυτοκινήτου σου και όχι απαραίτητα την αντιπροσωπεία. Εγώ όταν πάω για τακτικό service ο μηχανικός ελέγχει όλο το αυτοκίνητο μπορώ να πω λεπτομερειακά και μετά το service (αν δεν είναι κάτι επείγον) με ενημερώνει για ότι θα πρέπει να αλλάξω ή να επισκευάσω με κάποιο άλλο ραντεβού. Αυτή η τακτική του συνεργείου με έχει σώσει από βαρύτερες βλάβες που θα προκύπτανε αν είχαν αφεθεί κάποια πράγματα να φτάσουν στο αμήν.

----------


## vasilis1

4 χρονια μετα,Λαζαρε...

----------


## Giannis8

Ρε συ τι μένος είναι αυτό με τα Punto? Εγώ έχω ένα εδώ και 3 χρόνια και σε σχέση με κάποια άλλα μου έχει πάει καλά η δουλειά. Λες να το δώσω? Με τρόμαξες τώρα!

----------


## picdev

φίλε μου οπως έχω γράψει εχω τώρα skoda ίδιας χρονολογίας, στο skoda ο αισθητήρας τη κολώνας ειναι capacitive, δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει επαφή και δεν χαλάει ποτέ.
Τα ηλεκτρικά παράθυρα έχουν φετ και εγκέφαλο σε κάθε πορτα, στο φιατ το ρευμα του μοτερ περνάει απο τη μπουτονιέρα στο καντράν.
Φτηνή σχεδίαση αλλά φτιάχνεται εύκολα. Το κακο ειναι οτι καίει εύκολα φλάτζες.
Αν το ειχα τώρα θα το ειχα στη πένα με το 1/4 και πιο λίγο των χρημάτων που δινω στο skoda, αλλά αυτο προυποθέτει να μην σε δουλεύουν οι μηχανικοι και να ξέρεις τι προβλήματα βγάζει και πως να τα διορθώνεις. Οταν το ειχε η μάνα μου ημουν άσχετος δυστηχώς.

Δεν χρειάζεται να δώσεις προφανώς, 2-3 μαλακίες που χαλάνε φτιάχνονται εύκολα , και το μοτερ του τιμονιού δεν χαλάει, λίγο φρεσκάρισμα θέλουν οι κολλήσεις. Τώρα αν χαλάσει ο αισθητήρας της κολόνας ναι ειναι βαβούρα να βγει αλλά υπάρχει στο ebay ανταλλακτικό με 70ε αν θυμάμαι καλά

----------


## milosath

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα.
Εγω ειχα και εχω fiat punto το πρωτο ηταν του 1998 με το υδραυλικο τιμονι και το δευτερο ειναι του 2001 με το ηλεκτρικο τιμονι. Το δευτερο το εχω παρει μεταχειρισμενο και το εχω σχεδον 11 χρονια, δεν μου εχει βγαλει κανενα προβλημα με το τιμονι του. Το μονο που μου εχει βγαλαει σαν προβλημα στα ηλεκτρικα ηταν η φυσα στο πισω φαναρι που ειχε παρει υγρασια και δημιουργουσε διαροη.Και στα 2 αυτοκινητα δεν ειχα κανενα αλλο παρομιο προβλημα.Πηρα ενα fiat panda και το μονο που μου εκανε μια φορα ηταν να αναψει το λαμπακι με το τιμονι, το εχω 2 χρονια , το πηγα για καλιμπραρισμα και μου ειπε ο μηχανικος οτι για να μην το ξανακανει πριν το βαζω μπροστα να περιμενω να σβηνουν ολα τα λαμπακια και μετα να ξεκιναω. Οσο καιρο το εχω και κανω αυτο το πραγμα δεν μου εχει ξαναπαρουσιασει κανενα προβλημα.
Υ.Γ. Δεν ειμαι fun της fiat απλα ετυχαν οι συγκιριες. Και για να μην κουραζω αλλο εχω να πω το εξης με λιγο προσοχη και φροντιδα κανενα αυτοκινητο δεν βγαζει προβληματα.
Υ.Γ2 Απλα να αναφερω οτι μενω σε νησι και δεν εχω την πολυτελεια των μεγαλων πολεων για ποικιλια σε συνεργεια.

----------


## moutoulos

> Και για να μην κουραζω αλλο εχω να πω το εξης με  λιγο προσοχη και φροντιδα κανενα αυτοκινητο δεν βγαζει  προβληματα.



Αν και δεν αποτελεί κανόνα, ισχύει σε μεγάλο ποσοστό ...

Βρίσκομαι σε διακοπές ... μαζί με τα δυο αμάξια. Το δεξιά (Punto Sporting MK1 98") αγορασμένο καινούργιο το Μαιο του 98. Δηλαδή μιλάμε για σχεδόν 20 ετών. 
Με 260000 χλμ και αλλαγές 2 Δίσκο/Πλατώ και μια αντλία καυσίμου ... μόνο αναξιόπιστο δεν το λες. Ηλεκτρικά παράθυρα (μοτέρ) μαμίσια, εκτός απο του οδηγού
 που αλλάχτηκε πρίν 2 μήνες. Είκοσι χρόνια ηλεκτρικά παράθυρα !!!. Όπως και να το κάνουμε η συντήρηση είναι το νούμερο ένα ... στην αξιοπιστία των αυτοκινήτων.

----------


## iliaslio

> ΟΛΑ ΤΑ PUNTO ΒΓΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΕΞΙς ΕΓΚΛΗΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ
> =μετα απο χρηση 5-6 χρονων βγαζει βλαβη η πλακετα του moter της 
> υποβοηθησης τιμονιου [και μερικες φορες η πλακετα οδηγισης του μοτερ]
> με αποτελεσμα να
> ΚΛΕΙΔΩΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΤΙΜΟΝΙ ΕΝ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ επισκευαζεται με 
> ητε με αντικατασταση του μοτερ ητε με επισκευη της 
> πλακετας του για αγνωστη διαρκεια καλης λειτουργειας,,,,,,,,
> 
> εγω προσοπικα δεν θα εβαζα οτιδηποτε μπορει να με σκοτωσει 
> ...



  εχω το fiat punto 2 sporting απο το 2003 (τωρα σαν δευτερο) 2017 με 250000 km το προβλημα που περιγραφεις ειναι η απενεργοποιηση της ηλεκτρικης υποβοηθησης του τιμονιου ΔΕΝ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΝΕΙ απλα σκληραινει  κοστος επισκευης περιπου 250 euro με ανακατασκευη .το εχω παθει απειρες φορες και ζω ακομα ..πριν γραψετε την καθε μ......α ενημερωθειτε ..η αντε γυμναστηριο να σφυξουν λιγο τα μπρατσα

----------


## pstratos

To αυτό πρόβλημα σε Seicento σπορτινγ του 2001(?)  Εκεί που στριβεις γίνεται κουτσουρο. Αρχικά σε ψαρώνει, μετά ζεις μαζί του, καθότι το 2-3τουτουνι....

----------


## tsimpidas

> εχω το fiat punto 2 sporting απο το 2003 (τωρα σαν δευτερο) 2017 με 250000 km το προβλημα που περιγραφεις ειναι η απενεργοποιηση της ηλεκτρικης υποβοηθησης του τιμονιου ΔΕΝ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΝΕΙ απλα σκληραινει  κοστος επισκευης περιπου 250 euro με ανακατασκευη .το εχω παθει απειρες φορες και ζω ακομα ..πριν γραψετε την καθε μ......α ενημερωθειτε ..η αντε γυμναστηριο να σφυξουν λιγο τα μπρατσα



και αν το οδηγα γυναίκα τοτε την στέλνεις στο γυμναστήριο και της δίνεις αναβολικά ώστε να γινει σαν άντρας και να μπορεί να επιβιώσει.




ή απλα το πουλάς σε κάποιον που του αρέσουν τα punto και παίρνεις ενα αυτοκίνητο της προκοπής.

----------


## picdev

Δεν είναι τραγικό το πρόβλημα , σήμερα θα φτιάξω άλλο ένα μοτέρ .
Πάτημα οι κολλήσεις θέλουν 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## αλπινιστης

Καλημερα Ακη!
Ο πιο μεγαλος μπελας ειναι το λυσε - δεσε του βαρελιου κατω απο το τιμονι. Η επισκευη ειναι οντως γελοια. 
Παρολα αυτα, ειναι λιγο κιτρινη καρτα για την Φιατ η εμφανιση μιας τετοιας βλαβης επειδη ξεραινονται καποιες κολλησεις!!





> Δεν είναι τραγικό το πρόβλημα , σήμερα θα φτιάξω άλλο ένα μοτέρ .
> Πάτημα οι κολλήσεις θέλουν 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

> εχω το fiat punto 2 sporting απο το 2003 (τωρα σαν δευτερο) 2017 με 250000 km το προβλημα που περιγραφεις ειναι η απενεργοποιηση της ηλεκτρικης υποβοηθησης του τιμονιου ΔΕΝ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΝΕΙ απλα σκληραινει  κοστος επισκευης περιπου 250 euro με ανακατασκευη .το εχω παθει απειρες φορες και ζω ακομα ..πριν γραψετε την καθε μ......α ενημερωθειτε ..η αντε γυμναστηριο να σφυξουν λιγο τα μπρατσα



εχεις γερα μπρατσα εσυ βρε.ειδικα το δεξι,σκοτωνει..

----------


## tsimpidas

> Δεν είναι τραγικό το πρόβλημα , σήμερα θα φτιάξω άλλο ένα μοτέρ .
> Πάτημα οι κολλήσεις θέλουν 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk




είσαι σίγουρος ?

δες τι λέει εδώ=https://www.carelectron.gr/our-servi...ktriko-timoni/

όλος-τυχαίως στην φώτο απεικονιζεται ενα fiat
_
''Όταν η υποβοήθηση σε ένα τιμόνι πάψει να λειτουργεί και γίνεται "βαρύ", το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στον αισθητήρας γωνίας τιμονιού κατά 99,99%

Συνήθως ένας ελαττωματικός αισθητήρας έχει ως συνέπεια να μη λειτουργεί καθόλου η υποβοήθηση στο τιμόνι, αλλά μπορεί να υπάρχει και διαφορά στην αίσθηση και στη δύναμη που καταβάλει ο οδηγός όταν στρίβει το τιμόνι προς κάποια κατεύθυνση.
Μάλιστα αυτό είναι ακόμη χειρότερο καθώς ο αισθητήρας μπορεί να στρέψει το τιμόνι αυθαίρετα με καταστροφικές συνέπειες!
Το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει ως περιστασιακό και ανοιγοκλείνοντας το διακόπτη επανέρχεται η υποβοήθηση αλλά καταλήγει να γίνεται πάντα μόνιμο''



_

----------


## αλπινιστης

Φιλε Τσιμπιδα, ετσι ειναι. Εχω κανει την επισκευη σε αμαξι φιλου που βρηκε την λυση στο hlektronika(!). Ξαναπερνας τις κολλησεις και ολα οκ. Καλο τους κανει και ενα φρεσκαρισμα και καθαρισμα της παλιας κολλησης βεβαια!






> είσαι σίγουρος ?
> 
> δες τι λέει εδώ=https://www.carelectron.gr/our-servi...ktriko-timoni/
> _
> ''Όταν η υποβοήθηση σε ένα τιμόνι πάψει να λειτουργεί και γίνεται "βαρύ", το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στον αισθητήρας γωνίας τιμονιού κατά 99,99%
> 
> Συνήθως ένας ελαττωματικός αισθητήρας έχει ως συνέπεια να μη λειτουργεί καθόλου η υποβοήθηση στο τιμόνι, αλλά μπορεί να υπάρχει και διαφορά στην αίσθηση και στη δύναμη που καταβάλει ο οδηγός όταν στρίβει το τιμόνι προς κάποια κατεύθυνση.
> Μάλιστα αυτό είναι ακόμη χειρότερο καθώς ο αισθητήρας μπορεί να στρέψει το τιμόνι αυθαίρετα με καταστροφικές συνέπειες!
> Το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει ως περιστασιακό και ανοιγοκλείνοντας το διακόπτη επανέρχεται η υποβοήθηση αλλά καταλήγει να γίνεται πάντα μόνιμο''_

----------


## picdev

Αλλο το προβλημα των κωλήσεων στο μοτερ, που το εχει μονο το mk2 a και αλλο ο sensor

----------


## picdev

Ανακατασκευή ονομάζουν την αλλαγή του αισθητήρα , δεν ξέρω γιατί το λένε έτσι . 
Ο αισθητήρας υπάρχει σε after market .
Το αν φταίει το μοτέρ η ο αισθητήρας θα τι δεις στο διαγνωστικό 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tom8

φίλε picdev να σου πω... επειδή βλέπω ότι ξέρεις αρκετά περί του θέματος...
έχω fiat grande punto tou 2006 και από αυτά που διαβάζω μάλλον έχω θέμα με την κολόνα τιμονιού...
ειδικά σε χαμηλές ταχύτητες(πρώτη και 2 ταχύτητα) έχει αρχίσει να ακούγεται έντονα...τρίζει μόνιμα...τι προτείνεις??? θα με πάρει 1000 η ζημιά από αυτά που διαβάζω???

----------


## picdev

Τι σημαίνει τρίζει ?
Ένα ηλεκτρικό μοτέρ έχει . 
Ακούγεται κάπως το μοτέρ ?
Είναι πιο σκληρό ?


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

Να και μια φωτό από μια επισκευή , έχει περάσει αρκετός καιρός και δουλευει.
Απλά φρεσκάρα τις κολλήσεις στις επαφές των ρελέ και τον ακίδων των τύλιγματων του μοτέρ

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

.........

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## ^Active^

> .........
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk



Πολυ συχνα χαλανε και οι επαφες απο τα ρελε Εχω επισκευασει αρκετα ... Αλλαζεις τα ρελε και εισαι οκ

----------

Gaou (31-10-17)

----------


## Tom8

> Τι σημαίνει τρίζει ?
> Ένα ηλεκτρικό μοτέρ έχει . 
> Ακούγεται κάπως το μοτέρ ?
> Είναι πιο σκληρό ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk



Ακούγεται μάλλον το μοτέρ. 
Όχι δεν είναι σκληρό...

----------


## Tom8

που προτείνεις να το πάω??? είμαι Κρήτη

----------


## Tom8

> Ακούγεται μάλλον το μοτέρ. 
> Όχι δεν είναι σκληρό...



που προτείνεις να τ πάω??? μένω στη Κρήτη

----------


## picdev

Βρες ένα συνεργείο fiat και πήγαινε να στο βάλουν στη διάγνωση και κρατά το κωδικό βλάβης αρχικά 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

Επίσης από το 2002 το mk2 b punto δεν έχει ρελέ αλλά mosfet , οπότε σταμάτησαν και τα οποία προβλήματα των κακών κολλήσων.
Μην περιμένεις το δικό σου να έχει αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα , ίσως έχει πρόβλημα ο  αισθητήρας 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tom8

Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## dimitris_p

Λόγο του ότι απ την αρχή του θέματος έχουν γραφτεί ανακρίβειες από τον φίλο τον Νίκο και που δεν ξέρω τι σκοπό εξυπηρετούν θέλω να πω 2 πραγματα.

 Είμαι κάτοχος stilo του 2002 αλλα και τεχνικός καθώς κανω επισκευές σε πλακέτες καθώς και σε μοτέρ. Το ότι το τιμόνι *κλειδώνει* οπως αναφέρει απλά δεν στέκει, δεν ευσταθεί. Όταν λέμε κλειδώνει εννοούμε ότι δεν γυρίζει πχ σαν να βγάζουμε το κλειδι. Αυτό οπως είπα δεν ισχύει και από φίλο που εχει συνεργείο εδώ και 35 χρόνια, δεν υπάρχει καμιά τέτοια αναφορά. Για να γινει αυτό θα έπρεπε είτε να μπλοκάρει η κλειδαριά, είτε να κολλήσει το μοτέρ.

Αυτό που συμβαίνει όταν χαλάσει η υποβοήθηση του μοτέρ ειναι να βαραίνει πολυ το τιμόνι (αν κάποιοι θεωρούν αυτό κλείδωμα αλλάζει το πράγμα). Αυτό γινετε διότι το μοτέρ ειναι μονίμως κομπλαρισμένο στον άξονα του τιμονιού και η δύναμη που βάζουμε πρέπει να υπερνικήσει το μοτέρ και να γυρίσει και αυτό μαζί. Εδω να τονίσω οτι τα μοτέρ αυτά ειναι βηματικά (6 καλώδια έχουν) που οπως γνωρίζουμε δεν γυρίζουν εύκολα. Αν εκεί που οδηγείς αμέριμνος και πας να στρίψεις το τιμόνι με την δύναμη που έχεις συνηθίζει να βάζεις και ξαφνικά διαπιστώσεις ότι δεν γυρίζει (πχ λόγο της βλάβης που αναφέρουμε) εκεί οντως μπορείς να το εκλάβεις σαν λάθος ότι σου κλείδωσε. 

Το γιατί βγαζει βλάβη οφείλεται κατά κύριο λόγο στα πολλά αμπέρ που τραβάει το μοτέρ (στο δικό μου η ασφάλεια ειναι 70A) και από το άνοιξε κλείσε καίγονται οι επαφές των ρελε. Επίσης παίζει ρόλο και ο τρόπος οδήγησης το πόσο γρήγορα γυρίζουμε το τιμόνι δηλαδή καθώς άλλο ρεύμα τραβάει σε νορμάλ γύρισμα και πολυ μεγαλύτερο σε ένα γρήγορο. Τα 2 ρελε που φοράνε punto -stillo στο ebay έχουν 15 ευρώ το set. Μετά από κάποια χρονολογία αρκετές αντιπροσωπειες τοποθετούν αντί ρελε mosfet και ετσι οι βλάβες αυτού του τύπου ειναι σπάνιες.

Αυτά για μπουν μερικά πράγματα στην θέση τους.

Δημήτρης

----------

aktis (16-01-18), 

Gaou (16-01-18), 

mikemtb (16-01-18)

----------


## Xarry

Ο διακοπτης CITY που κανει το τιμονι ακομα πιο "ελαφρυ" ειναι πιθανο να προκαλεσει βλαβη;

----------


## picdev

τα ρελέ δεν χαλάνε εύκολα, οι κολλήσεις υποφέρουν , μιλαμε για μεγαλη μ αυτά τα ρελέ.

το city αυξανει την κατανάλωση ρεύματος , οπότε τα ρελέ και οι επαφές καταπονούνται θεωρητικά  , να καεί το μοτερ απο το city δεν νομίζω.
επίσης υπάρχουν εκδόσεις mk2b που δεν εχουν ρελε

----------


## vagroul

Καλημέρα, να κανω μια ερώτηση γιατί το νημα με έχει προβληματισει. Πρέπει να κανουμε κατι προληπτικά, εχω κλείσει είδη την αγορά ενός grande punto diesel 2009 μοντέλο. 

Στάλθηκε από το ZUK Z2121 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## klik

Προσευχη, ευχελαιο, ... και οικονομια για να πληρωσεις ecu

----------


## Xarry

> Καλημέρα, να κανω μια ερώτηση γιατί το νημα με έχει προβληματισει. Πρέπει να κανουμε κατι προληπτικά, εχω κλείσει είδη την αγορά ενός grande punto diesel 2009 μοντέλο. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το ZUK Z2121 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Η Fiat εχει καλα πετρελαια. Μην αγχωνεσαι.

----------


## vagroul

Ναι αλλά αυτό είναι θέμα στα ηλεκτρικά οχι στον κινητήρα που είναι πετρελαίου.. 

Στάλθηκε από το ZUK Z2121 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## antonis_p

https://www.autotriti.gr/data/news/p...ata_158219.asp

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ εχω το φιατ πουντο μκ2 οταν το αγορασα πατιναριζε ελαχιστα απο δισκο αλαξα το δισκο και πλατο ενταξει, τωρα μετα απο μηνες μολις ζεσταθη στην ανηφορα πατηναρη  αν αφησω το γκαζη και το ξαναπατησω οκ .το τρομπακι το κατω το σπρωχνω μεσα και ερχετε παλι και σπρωχνη το δυχαλο το επανω το αλαξα

----------

